# Random Restars - > Video Card - > PSU



## TrAiN^WrEcK (May 6, 2007)

Hello All.
My PC has been going through random restarts latley, after upgrading my gfx card. so first thing i thought it was my PSU so i dual linked a 450 watt PSU with a 300 watt psu. and that doesnt seem to be the problem.. as it still restarts.. i will go through how they are set up. 

I have Reseated my ram my video card and all my pci cards. alas no solutions i have ran memtest and checked my temps nothing over 35 c before it restarts the restarts do no seem to happen while sitting at the desktop only when i start to play a game, such as bf2.

so which led me to think its still the psu's can you tell me your suggestions on what it maybe or how i may configure my psus more efectivly or anything..

The PSU's are set up in this manner 
With the  300 Watt PSU powering my two 160 gb Hds and my two dvd burners. Along with the 5 led lights on my case. and the 450 watt hdd connected to the mobo through the 20+4 pin connectors.


PC SPECS:

Manufacturer:  	
Me !!!!
Processor: 	
AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+,  MMX,  3DNow, ~3.0GHz
Memory: 	
2150MB RAM
Hard Drive: 	
317 GB
Video Card: 	
Radeon X1650 Series
Monitor: 	
Default Monitor
Sound Card: 	
Sound Blaster Audigy
Speakers/Headphones: 	
Keyboard: 	
USB Root Hub
Mouse: 	
USB Root Hub
Mouse Surface: 	
Operating System: 	
xp

Pci cards:

Linksys wrt54g wirless card
Soundblaster audigy 2 se


pci cards

m vid car x1650 xt
with its fan


----------



## Kursah (May 6, 2007)

Do you get a BSOD?
That 450W should be sufficient for that system. 

Try using WHQL approved drivers and reisntall DX9. It probably won't help, but it may be a start to stabilize while in 3D mode. Is your video card OC'd or modified in any way?

What happens when you run an easier 3D bench like Aquamark? How about a more complicated one such as 3dMark 06?


----------



## Frogger (May 7, 2007)

any games??  or just online   maybe the router card?


----------



## TrAiN^WrEcK (May 7, 2007)

Kursah said:


> Do you get a BSOD?
> That 450W should be sufficient for that system.
> 
> Try using WHQL approved drivers and reisntall DX9. It probably won't help, but it may be a start to stabilize while in 3D mode. Is your video card OC'd or modified in any way?
> ...



No i dont get a blue screen of death and automatic restart on system failure is disable.

All the drivers i amd using atm are windows certified, i have reinstalled my video card drivers that didnt help and i tried some older versions of the drivers and those didnt work 

My gfx card is not oc'ed in any way hopefully once i gt this problem sorted out i can, as its got some nice cooling and a nice heatsink and fan.

i reinstalled direct x and ran aqua mark, my pc restarted around frame 2000 where the camera hovers over the vehicle thats hovering and three smoke stack type items are below. When i ran 3dmark06, my pc Instantley restarted.

i have no clue what the problem is...




Frogger said:


> any games??  or just online   maybe the router card?




its any graphic intensive game not just online.


----------



## tater (May 7, 2007)

eery...
if you check my system specs my pc is pretty close to yours..450 watt psu, amd athlon 64 3200 2.0ghz septs yours says (Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+,  MMX,  3DNow, ~3.0GHz)...is it overclocked????.... anyways my pc is also restarting randomly and i cant figure out why


----------



## TrAiN^WrEcK (May 7, 2007)

Thats is strange.. no my processor came that way out of the box, its not a standard its like a costum chipset processor.

but if i take my gfx out and use my on board gfx it works.. and i tryed my old x1500 restarts my pc 2.


----------



## tater (May 7, 2007)

strange....i recently upgraded my ram (still using old ram same time).and it started.. so i removed old ram..and it still restarted...removed new ram kept old ram it still restarted..SO im about to strip down the whole pc and redo all the wiring and stuff to make sure its not that..(loads of fun)..if u click the link on my sig. you will see i keep my wires neat..and it takes me on average an hour to an hour and a half to rewire it


----------



## Kursah (May 7, 2007)

Hmm...did you disable your on-board GFX when installing your aftermarket card(s)? I had an old system that would work okay for a little bit, but then there would be IQR errors, crashes, and crashing in 3D, once I disabled the onboard video, it was okay..
What's your Bus speed set to?


----------



## TrAiN^WrEcK (May 7, 2007)

ok yes i just disabled my onboard gfx.

and i know this is noob. but how do i tell my bus speed or w/e.

if its pci max payload size i have it set to 4 gig or 4096 by default.

sure enough altho i dissabled my onboard gfx, it still restarted.. this is frustraiting m,e...


oh and i went to open up lime wire right now, that also crashed my pc several times, if that helps.


----------



## Kursah (May 7, 2007)

What kind of MB? 
I'd recommend searching google for your MB Bios Settings and see what you come up with. 
There are different BUS speeds such as PCI should be set at 33.33, PCIe should be set at 100, AGP should be set at 66. But do some research, it'll help ya out!


----------



## TrAiN^WrEcK (May 7, 2007)

TrAiN^WrEcK said:


> ok yes i just disabled my onboard gfx.
> 
> and i know this is noob. but how do i tell my bus speed or w/e.
> 
> ...





Kursah said:


> What kind of MB?
> I'd recommend searching google for your MB Bios Settings and see what you come up with.
> There are different BUS speeds such as PCI should be set at 33.33, PCIe should be set at 100, AGP should be set at 66. But do some research, it'll help ya out!




some phenoix bios or something ill go look around and see if i find something


----------



## Kursah (May 7, 2007)

Well..not the "brand" of bios, but google your MB Model with BIOS SETTINGs at the end of it, and see what you can find.


----------



## TrAiN^WrEcK (May 7, 2007)

i have no clue what my mobo model is or where to find it...


----------



## Kursah (May 7, 2007)

Well that's a very important part of this equation! You must know what MB you have. You can use a program like Sandra or Everest to help you find out. Do you have drivers loaded for your MB? That could be your issue. If you built your PC there should be no reason you don't know what motherboard you have...it is generally posted right on the board also. Do you have the owners manual for it???

Also, please check the link in my signiature..it may help give you a better understanding of why it's so important to know your system components.


----------



## TrAiN^WrEcK (May 7, 2007)

w7093ae7 v3.3
Emachines i think
i got the drivers for my bios.. install them?


----------



## TrAiN^WrEcK (May 7, 2007)

Everest log


```
--------[ EVEREST Home Edition (c) 2003-2005 Lavalys, Inc. ]------------------------------------------------------------

    Version                                           EVEREST v2.20.405
    Homepage                                          http://www.lavalys.com/
    Report Type                                       Report Wizard
    Computer                                          COMPUTER2007
    Generator                                         Owner
    Operating System                                  Microsoft Windows XP Professional 5.1.2600 (WinXP Retail)
    Date                                              2007-05-07
    Time                                              19:55


--------[ Summary ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    Computer:
      Operating System                                  Microsoft Windows XP Professional
      OS Service Pack                                   Service Pack 2
      DirectX                                           4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)
      Computer Name                                     COMPUTER2007
      User Name                                         Owner

    Motherboard:
      CPU Type                                          AMD Athlon 64, 3000 MHz (10 x 200) 3200+
      Motherboard Name                                  MSI RS480M2/RX480M2 (MS-7093)  (3 PCI, 1 PCI-E x16, 4 DDR DIMM, Audio, Video, LAN, IEEE-1394)
      Motherboard Chipset                               ATI Radeon Xpress 200, AMD Hammer
      System Memory                                     1280 MB  (PC3200 DDR SDRAM)
      BIOS Type                                         Award (02/15/05)
      Communication Port                                Communications Port (COM1)
      Communication Port                                Printer Port (LPT1)

    Display:
      Video Adapter                                     Radeon X1650 Series Secondary  (512 MB)
      Video Adapter                                     Radeon X1650 Series  (512 MB)
      3D Accelerator                                    ATI RV530 LE

    Multimedia:
      Audio Adapter                                     Creative Audigy LS Audio Processor

    Storage:
      IDE Controller                                    ATI IDE Controller
      IDE Controller                                    Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
      IDE Controller                                    Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
      SCSI/RAID Controller                              SCSI/RAID Host Controller
      Disk Drive                                        WDC WD1600BB-22GUA0  (149 GB, IDE)
      Disk Drive                                        Generic USB SD Reader USB Device  (486 MB, USB)
      Disk Drive                                        Generic USB CF Reader USB Device
      Disk Drive                                        Generic USB SM Reader USB Device
      Disk Drive                                        Generic USB MS Reader USB Device
      Optical Drive                                     RP1014G DVH621H SCSI CdRom Device
      SMART Hard Disks Status                           OK

    Partitions:
      C: (NTFS)                                         148828 MB (126199 MB free)
      H: (NTFS)                                         3796 MB (3774 MB free)
      Total Size                                        149.0 GB (126.9 GB free)

    Input:
      Keyboard                                          Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
      Mouse                                             Microsoft USB Wheel Mouse Optical

    Network:
      Network Adapter                                   Linksys Wireless-G PCI Adapter  (192.168.1.100)
      Network Adapter                                   Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC

    Peripherals:
      USB1 Controller                                   ATI SB400 - USB Controller
      USB1 Controller                                   ATI SB400 - USB Controller
      USB2 Controller                                   ATI SB400 - USB 2.0 Controller
      USB Device                                        DV 4500
      USB Device                                        DV 4500
      USB Device                                        Microsoft USB Wheel Mouse Optical
      USB Device                                        USB Audio Device
      USB Device                                        USB Composite Device
      USB Device                                        USB Mass Storage Device


--------[ DMI ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  [ BIOS ]

    BIOS Properties:
      Vendor                                            Phoenix Technologies, LTD
      Version                                           6.00 PG
      Release Date                                      02/15/2005
      Size                                              512 KB
      Boot Devices                                      Floppy Disk, Hard Disk, CD-ROM, ATAPI ZIP, LS-120
      Capabilities                                      Flash BIOS, Shadow BIOS, Selectable Boot, EDD, BBS
      Supported Standards                               DMI, APM, ACPI, PnP
      Expansion Capabilities                            ISA, PCI, AGP, USB

  [ System ]

    System Properties:
      Manufacturer                                      emachines
      Product                                           T6212
      Wake-Up Type                                      Power Switch

  [ Motherboard ]

    Motherboard Properties:
      Product                                           MS-7093

  [ Chassis ]

    Chassis Properties:
      Chassis Type                                      Desktop Case

  [ Memory Controller ]

    Memory Controller Properties:
      Error Detection Method                            64-bit ECC
      Error Correction                                  None
      Supported Memory Interleave                       1-Way
      Current Memory Interleave                         1-Way
      Supported Memory Speeds                           70ns, 60ns, 50ns
      Supported Memory Types                            SPM, DIMM
      Supported Memory Voltages                         2.9V
      Maximum Memory Module Size                        4096 MB
      Memory Slots                                      4

  [ Processors / AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+ ]

    Processor Properties:
      Manufacturer                                      AMD
      Version                                           AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+
      External Clock                                    199 MHz
      Maximum Clock                                     3000 MHz
      Current Clock                                     2990 MHz
      Type                                              Central Processor
      Voltage                                           1.4 V
      Status                                            Enabled
      Socket Designation                                Socket 939

  [ Caches / Internal Cache ]

    Cache Properties:
      Type                                              Internal
      Status                                            Enabled
      Operational Mode                                  Write-Back
      Maximum Size                                      128 KB
      Installed Size                                    128 KB
      Supported SRAM Type                               Synchronous
      Current SRAM Type                                 Synchronous
      Socket Designation                                Internal Cache

  [ Caches / External Cache ]

    Cache Properties:
      Type                                              Internal
      Status                                            Enabled
      Operational Mode                                  Write-Back
      Maximum Size                                      512 KB
      Installed Size                                    512 KB
      Supported SRAM Type                               Synchronous
      Current SRAM Type                                 Synchronous
      Socket Designation                                External Cache

  [ Memory Modules / A0 ]

    Memory Module Properties:
      Socket Designation                                A0
      Type                                              EDO
      Speed                                             70 ns
      Installed Size                                    1024 MB
      Enabled Size                                      1024 MB

  [ Memory Modules / A1 ]

    Memory Module Properties:
      Socket Designation                                A1
      Type                                              EDO
      Speed                                             70 ns
      Installed Size                                    Not Installed
      Enabled Size                                      Not Installed

  [ Memory Modules / A2 ]

    Memory Module Properties:
      Socket Designation                                A2
      Type                                              EDO
      Speed                                             70 ns
      Installed Size                                    256 MB
      Enabled Size                                      256 MB

  [ Memory Modules / A3 ]

    Memory Module Properties:
      Socket Designation                                A3
      Type                                              EDO
      Speed                                             70 ns
      Installed Size                                    Not Installed
      Enabled Size                                      Not Installed

  [ Memory Devices / A0 ]

    Memory Device Properties:
      Form Factor                                       DIMM
      Size                                              1024 MB
      Total Width                                       64-bit
      Data Width                                        64-bit
      Device Locator                                    A0
      Bank Locator                                      Bank0/1
      Manufacturer                                      None
      Serial Number                                     None
      Asset Tag                                         None
      Part Number                                       None

  [ Memory Devices / A1 ]

    Memory Device Properties:
      Form Factor                                       DIMM
      Total Width                                       64-bit
      Data Width                                        64-bit
      Device Locator                                    A1
      Bank Locator                                      Bank2/3
      Manufacturer                                      None
      Serial Number                                     None
      Asset Tag                                         None
      Part Number                                       None

  [ Memory Devices / A2 ]

    Memory Device Properties:
      Form Factor                                       DIMM
      Size                                              256 MB
      Total Width                                       64-bit
      Data Width                                        64-bit
      Device Locator                                    A2
      Bank Locator                                      Bank4/5
      Manufacturer                                      None
      Serial Number                                     None
      Asset Tag                                         None
      Part Number                                       None

  [ Memory Devices / A3 ]

    Memory Device Properties:
      Form Factor                                       DIMM
      Total Width                                       64-bit
      Data Width                                        64-bit
      Device Locator                                    A3
      Bank Locator                                      Bank6/7
      Manufacturer                                      None
      Serial Number                                     None
      Asset Tag                                         None
      Part Number                                       None

  [ System Slots / PCI0 ]

    System Slot Properties:
      Slot Designation                                  PCI0
      Type                                              PCI
      Usage                                             In Use
      Data Bus Width                                    32-bit
      Length                                            Long

  [ System Slots / PCI1 ]

    System Slot Properties:
      Slot Designation                                  PCI1
      Type                                              PCI
      Usage                                             In Use
      Data Bus Width                                    32-bit
      Length                                            Long

  [ System Slots / PCI2 ]

    System Slot Properties:
      Slot Designation                                  PCI2
      Type                                              PCI
      Usage                                             Empty
      Data Bus Width                                    32-bit
      Length                                            Long

  [ Port Connectors / PRIMARY IDE ]

    Port Connector Properties:
      Internal Reference Designator                     PRIMARY IDE
      Internal Connector Type                           On-Board IDE
      External Connector Type                           None

  [ Port Connectors / SECONDARY IDE ]

    Port Connector Properties:
      Internal Reference Designator                     SECONDARY IDE
      Internal Connector Type                           On-Board IDE
      External Connector Type                           None

  [ Port Connectors / FDD ]

    Port Connector Properties:
      Port Type                                         8251 FIFO Compatible
      Internal Reference Designator                     FDD
      Internal Connector Type                           On-Board Floppy
      External Connector Type                           None

  [ Port Connectors / LPT1 ]

    Port Connector Properties:
      Port Type                                         Parallel Port ECP/EPP
      Internal Reference Designator                     LPT1
      Internal Connector Type                           DB-25 pin female
      External Connector Type                           DB-25 pin female

  [ Port Connectors / Keyboard ]

    Port Connector Properties:
      Port Type                                         Keyboard Port
      Internal Reference Designator                     Keyboard
      Internal Connector Type                           PS/2
      External Connector Type                           PS/2

  [ Port Connectors / PS/2 Mouse ]

    Port Connector Properties:
      Port Type                                         Mouse Port
      Internal Reference Designator                     PS/2 Mouse
      Internal Connector Type                           PS/2
      External Connector Type                           PS/2

  [ Port Connectors / USB0 ]

    Port Connector Properties:
      Port Type                                         USB
      Internal Connector Type                           None
      External Reference Designator                     USB0

  [ Port Connectors / USB1 ]

    Port Connector Properties:
      Port Type                                         USB
      Internal Connector Type                           None
      External Reference Designator                     USB1

  [ Port Connectors / USB2 ]

    Port Connector Properties:
      Port Type                                         USB
      Internal Connector Type                           None
      External Reference Designator                     USB2

  [ Port Connectors / USB3 ]

    Port Connector Properties:
      Port Type                                         USB
      Internal Connector Type                           None
      External Reference Designator                     USB3

  [ Port Connectors / USB4 ]

    Port Connector Properties:
      Port Type                                         USB
      Internal Connector Type                           None
      External Reference Designator                     USB4

  [ Port Connectors / USB5 ]

    Port Connector Properties:
      Port Type                                         USB
      Internal Connector Type                           None
      External Reference Designator                     USB5

  [ Port Connectors / USB6 ]

    Port Connector Properties:
      Port Type                                         USB
      Internal Connector Type                           None
      External Reference Designator                     USB6

  [ Port Connectors / USB7 ]

    Port Connector Properties:
      Port Type                                         USB
      Internal Connector Type                           None
      External Reference Designator                     USB7


--------[ Overclock ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    CPU Properties:
      CPU Type                                          AMD Athlon 64 3200+
      CPU Alias                                         Winchester S939
      CPU Stepping                                      DH-D0
      CPUID CPU Name                                    AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+
      CPUID Revision                                    00010FF0h

    CPU Speed:
      CPU Clock                                         1989.48 MHz
      CPU Multiplier                                    10.0x
      CPU FSB                                           198.95 MHz  (original: 200 MHz)
      Memory Bus                                        198.95 MHz

    CPU Cache:
      L1 Code Cache                                     64 KB  (Parity)
      L1 Data Cache                                     64 KB  (ECC)
      L2 Cache                                          512 KB  (On-Die, ECC, Full-Speed)

    Motherboard Properties:
      Motherboard ID                                    02/15/2005-RS480-SB400-6A666M4DC-00
      Motherboard Name                                  MSI RS480M2/RX480M2 (MS-7093)  (3 PCI, 1 PCI-E x16, 4 DDR DIMM, Audio, Video, LAN, IEEE-1394)

    Chipset Properties:
      Motherboard Chipset                               ATI Radeon Xpress 200, AMD Hammer
      Memory Timings                                    3-3-3-8  (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)
      Command Rate (CR)                                 2T

    SPD Memory Modules:
      DIMM1                                             1 GB PC3200 DDR SDRAM  (3.0-3-3-8 @ 200 MHz)  (2.5-3-3-7 @ 166 MHz)  (2.0-2-2-6 @ 133 MHz)
      DIMM2: Hyundai HYMD232 646D8J-D43                 256 MB PC3200 DDR SDRAM  (3.0-3-3-8 @ 200 MHz)  (2.5-3-3-7 @ 166 MHz)  (2.0-2-2-6 @ 133 MHz)
      DIMM3: Samsung M3 68L3223FTN-CCC                  256 MB PC3200 DDR SDRAM  (3.0-3-3-8 @ 200 MHz)  (2.5-3-3-7 @ 166 MHz)

    BIOS Properties:
      System BIOS Date                                  02/15/05
      Video BIOS Date                                   09/05/06
      Award BIOS Type                                   Phoenix - AwardBIOS v6.00PG
      Award BIOS Message                                W7093AE7 V3.3 021505 14:23:09
      DMI BIOS Version                                  6.00 PG


--------[ Power Management ]--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    Power Management Properties:
      Current Power Source                              AC Line
      Battery Status                                    No Battery
      Full Battery Lifetime                             Unknown
      Remaining Battery Lifetime                        Unknown


--------[ Sensor ]------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    Sensor Properties:
      Sensor Type                                       SMSC LPC47M192/997  (SMBus 2Dh)
      Motherboard Name                                  MSI MS-7093

    Temperatures:
      Motherboard                                       43 °C  (109 °F)
      CPU                                               37 °C  (99 °F)
      WDC WD1600BB-22GUA0                               41 °C  (106 °F)

    Cooling Fans:
      CPU                                               1229 RPM
      Chassis                                           1660 RPM

    Voltage Values:
      Debug Info F                                      FF FF FF FF 00 FF 00 FF
      Debug Info T                                      C1 25 2B 7B
      Debug Info V                                      00 00 00 00 AF


--------[ CPU ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    CPU Properties:
      CPU Type                                          AMD Athlon 64, 2000 MHz (10 x 200) 3200+
      CPU Alias                                         Winchester S939
      CPU Stepping                                      DH-D0
      Instruction Set                                   x86, x86-64, MMX, 3DNow!, SSE, SSE2
      Min / Max CPU Multiplier                          4x / 10x
      L1 Code Cache                                     64 KB  (Parity)
      L1 Data Cache                                     64 KB  (ECC)
      L2 Cache                                          512 KB  (On-Die, ECC, Full-Speed)

    CPU Physical Info:
      Package Type                                      939 Pin uOPGA
      Package Size                                      4.00 cm x 4.00 cm
      Transistors                                       68.5 million
      Process Technology                                11Mi, 90 nm, CMOS, Cu, SOI
      Die Size                                          84 mm2
      Core Voltage                                      1.550 - 1.450 V
      I/O Voltage                                       1.2 V + 2.5 V
      Maximum Power                                     67.0 W

    CPU Manufacturer:
      Company Name                                      Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
      Product Information                               http://www.amd.com/us-en/Processors/ProductInformation/0,,30_118,00.html

    CPU Utilization:
      CPU #1                                            0 %


--------[ CPUID ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    CPUID Properties:
      CPUID Manufacturer                                AuthenticAMD
      CPUID CPU Name                                    AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+
      CPUID Revision                                    00010FF0h
      Extended CPUID Revision                           00010FF0h
      AMD Brand ID                                      010Ah  (Athlon 64 3200+)
      Platform ID                                       CDh  (Socket 939)
      IA CPU Serial Number                              Unknown
      HTT / CMP Units                                   0 / 1

    Instruction Set:
      64-bit x86 Extension (AMD64, EM64T)               Supported
      Alternate Instruction Set                         Not Supported
      AMD 3DNow!                                        Supported
      AMD 3DNow! Professional                           Supported
      AMD Enhanced 3DNow!                               Supported
      AMD Extended MMX                                  Supported
      Cyrix Extended MMX                                Not Supported
      IA-64                                             Not Supported
      IA MMX                                            Supported
      IA SSE                                            Supported
      IA SSE 2                                          Supported
      IA SSE 3                                          Not Supported
      CLFLUSH Instruction                               Supported
      CMPXCHG8B Instruction                             Supported
      CMPXCHG16B Instruction                            Not Supported
      Conditional Move Instruction                      Supported
      MONITOR / MWAIT Instruction                       Not Supported
      RDTSCP Instruction                                Not Supported
      SYSCALL / SYSRET Instruction                      Supported
      SYSENTER / SYSEXIT Instruction                    Supported
      VIA FEMMS Instruction                             Not Supported

    Security Features:
      Advanced Cryptography Engine (ACE)                Not Supported
      Data Execution Prevention (DEP, NX, EDB)          Supported
      Hardware Random Number Generator (RNG)            Not Supported
      Montgomery Multiplier & Hash Engine               Not Supported
      Processor Serial Number (PSN)                     Not Supported

    Power Management Features:
      Automatic Clock Control                           Not Supported
      Enhanced Halt State (C1E)                         Not Supported
      Enhanced SpeedStep Technology (EIST, ESS)         Not Supported
      Frequency ID Control                              Supported
      LongRun                                           Not Supported
      LongRun Table Interface                           Not Supported
      PowerSaver 1.0                                    Not Supported
      PowerSaver 2.0                                    Not Supported
      PowerSaver 3.0                                    Not Supported
      Processor Duty Cycle Control                      Not Supported
      Software Thermal Control                          Not Supported
      Temperature Sensing Diode                         Supported
      Thermal Monitor 1                                 Not Supported
      Thermal Monitor 2                                 Not Supported
      Thermal Monitoring                                Not Supported
      Thermal Trip                                      Supported
      Voltage ID Control                                Supported

    CPUID Features:
      36-bit Page Size Extension                        Supported
      Address Region Registers (ARR)                    Not Supported
      CPL Qualified Debug Store                         Not Supported
      Debug Trace Store                                 Not Supported
      Debugging Extension                               Supported
      Fast Save & Restore                               Supported
      Hyper-Threading Technology (HTT)                  Not Supported
      L1 Context ID                                     Not Supported
      Local APIC On Chip                                Supported
      Machine Check Architecture (MCA)                  Supported
      Machine Check Exception (MCE)                     Supported
      Memory Configuration Registers (MCR)              Not Supported
      Memory Type Range Registers (MTRR)                Supported
      Model Specific Registers (MSR)                    Supported
      Page Attribute Table (PAT)                        Supported
      Page Global Extension                             Supported
      Page Size Extension (PSE)                         Supported
      Pending Break Event                               Not Supported
      Physical Address Extension (PAE)                  Supported
      Secure Virtual Machine Extensions (Pacifica)      Not Supported
      Self-Snoop                                        Not Supported
      Time Stamp Counter (TSC)                          Supported
      Virtual Machine Extensions (Vanderpool)           Not Supported
      Virtual Mode Extension                            Supported

    CPUID Registers (CPU #1):
      CPUID 00000000                                    00000001-68747541-444D4163-69746E65
      CPUID 00000001                                    00010FF0-00000800-00000000-078BFBFF
      CPUID 80000000                                    80000018-68747541-444D4163-69746E65
      CPUID 80000001                                    00010FF0-0000010A-00000001-E3D3FBFF
      CPUID 80000002                                    20444D41-6C687441-74286E6F-3620296D
      CPUID 80000003                                    72502034-7365636F-20726F73-30303233
      CPUID 80000004                                    0000002B-00000000-00000000-00000000
      CPUID 80000005                                    FF08FF08-FF20FF20-40020140-40020140
      CPUID 80000006                                    00000000-42004200-02008140-00000000
      CPUID 80000007                                    00000000-00000000-00000000-0000000F
      CPUID 80000008                                    00003028-00000000-00000000-00000000
      CPUID 80000009                                    00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000
      CPUID 8000000A                                    00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000
      CPUID 8000000B                                    00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000
      CPUID 8000000C                                    00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000
      CPUID 8000000D                                    00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000
      CPUID 8000000E                                    00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000
      CPUID 8000000F                                    00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000
      CPUID 80000010                                    00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000
      CPUID 80000011                                    00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000
      CPUID 80000012                                    00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000
      CPUID 80000013                                    00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000
      CPUID 80000014                                    00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000
      CPUID 80000015                                    00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000
      CPUID 80000016                                    00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000
      CPUID 80000017                                    00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000
      CPUID 80000018                                    00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000

    MSR Registers:
      MSR C0010015                                      0000-0000-0C00-0000
      MSR C0010042                                      0004-0606-040C-0C0C


--------[ Motherboard ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    Motherboard Properties:
      Motherboard ID                                    02/15/2005-RS480-SB400-6A666M4DC-00
      Motherboard Name                                  MSI RS480M2/RX480M2 (MS-7093)

    Front Side Bus Properties:
      Bus Type                                          AMD Hammer
      Real Clock                                        200 MHz
      Effective Clock                                   200 MHz
      HyperTransport Clock                              800 MHz

    Memory Bus Properties:
      Bus Type                                          DDR SDRAM
      Bus Width                                         64-bit
      Real Clock                                        199 MHz (DDR)
      Effective Clock                                   398 MHz
      Bandwidth                                         3183 MB/s

    Motherboard Physical Info:
      CPU Sockets/Slots                                 1 Socket 939
      Expansion Slots                                   3 PCI, 1 PCI-E x16
      RAM Slots                                         4 DDR DIMM
      Integrated Devices                                Audio, Video, LAN, IEEE-1394
      Form Factor                                       Micro ATX
      Motherboard Size                                  240 mm x 240 mm
      Motherboard Chipset                               RS480/RX480

    Motherboard Manufacturer:
      Company Name                                      Micro-Star International
      Product Information                               http://www.msi.com.tw/program/products/mainboard/mbd/pro_mbd_list.php
      BIOS Download                                     http://www.msi.com.tw/program/support/bios/bos/spt_bos_list.php


--------[ Memory ]------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    Physical Memory:
      Total                                             1278 MB
      Used                                              424 MB
      Free                                              854 MB
      Utilization                                       33 %

    Swap Space:
      Total                                             2858 MB
      Used                                              334 MB
      Free                                              2523 MB
      Utilization                                       12 %

    Virtual Memory:
      Total                                             4136 MB
      Used                                              758 MB
      Free                                              3377 MB
      Utilization                                       18 %

    Physical Address Extension (PAE):
      Supported by Operating System                     Yes
      Supported by CPU                                  Yes
      Active                                            Yes


--------[ SPD ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  [ DIMM1: 1 GB PC3200 DDR SDRAM ]

    Memory Module Properties:
      Serial Number                                     None
      Module Size                                       1024 MB (2 ranks, 4 banks)
      Module Type                                       Unbuffered
      Memory Type                                       DDR SDRAM
      Memory Speed                                      PC3200 (200 MHz)
      Module Width                                      64 bit
      Module Voltage                                    SSTL 2.5
      Error Detection Method                            None
      Refresh Rate                                      Reduced (7.8 us), Self-Refresh

    Memory Timings:
      @ 200 MHz                                         3.0-3-3-8  (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)
      @ 166 MHz                                         2.5-3-3-7  (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)
      @ 133 MHz                                         2.0-2-2-6  (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)

    Memory Module Features:
      Early RAS# Precharge                              Not Supported
      Auto-Precharge                                    Not Supported
      Precharge All                                     Not Supported
      Write1/Read Burst                                 Not Supported
      Buffered Address/Control Inputs                   Not Supported
      Registered Address/Control Inputs                 Not Supported
      On-Card PLL (Clock)                               Not Supported
      Buffered DQMB Inputs                              Not Supported
      Registered DQMB Inputs                            Not Supported
      Differential Clock Input                          Supported
      Redundant Row Address                             Not Supported

  [ DIMM2: Hyundai HYMD232 646D8J-D43 ]

    Memory Module Properties:
      Module Name                                       Hyundai HYMD232 646D8J-D43
      Serial Number                                     FFFF3131h 
      Manufacture Date                                  Week 9 / 2005
      Module Size                                       256 MB (1 rank, 4 banks)
      Module Type                                       Unbuffered
      Memory Type                                       DDR SDRAM
      Memory Speed                                      PC3200 (200 MHz)
      Module Width                                      64 bit
      Module Voltage                                    SSTL 2.5
      Error Detection Method                            None
      Refresh Rate                                      Reduced (7.8 us), Self-Refresh

    Memory Timings:
      @ 200 MHz                                         3.0-3-3-8  (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)
      @ 166 MHz                                         2.5-3-3-7  (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)
      @ 133 MHz                                         2.0-2-2-6  (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)

    Memory Module Features:
      Early RAS# Precharge                              Not Supported
      Auto-Precharge                                    Not Supported
      Precharge All                                     Not Supported
      Write1/Read Burst                                 Not Supported
      Buffered Address/Control Inputs                   Not Supported
      Registered Address/Control Inputs                 Not Supported
      On-Card PLL (Clock)                               Not Supported
      Buffered DQMB Inputs                              Not Supported
      Registered DQMB Inputs                            Not Supported
      Differential Clock Input                          Supported
      Redundant Row Address                             Not Supported

    Memory Module Manufacturer:
      Company Name                                      Hynix Semiconductor Inc.
      Product Information                               http://www.hynix.com/eng/02_products/01_dram/index.jsp

  [ DIMM3: Samsung M3 68L3223FTN-CCC ]

    Memory Module Properties:
      Module Name                                       Samsung M3 68L3223FTN-CCC
      Serial Number                                     F1067B24h 
      Module Size                                       256 MB (1 rank, 4 banks)
      Module Type                                       Unbuffered
      Memory Type                                       DDR SDRAM
      Memory Speed                                      PC3200 (200 MHz)
      Module Width                                      64 bit
      Module Voltage                                    SSTL 2.5
      Error Detection Method                            None
      Refresh Rate                                      Reduced (7.8 us), Self-Refresh

    Memory Timings:
      @ 200 MHz                                         3.0-3-3-8  (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)
      @ 166 MHz                                         2.5-3-3-7  (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)

    Memory Module Features:
      Early RAS# Precharge                              Not Supported
      Auto-Precharge                                    Not Supported
      Precharge All                                     Not Supported
      Write1/Read Burst                                 Not Supported
      Buffered Address/Control Inputs                   Not Supported
      Registered Address/Control Inputs                 Not Supported
      On-Card PLL (Clock)                               Not Supported
      Buffered DQMB Inputs                              Not Supported
      Registered DQMB Inputs                            Not Supported
      Differential Clock Input                          Supported
      Redundant Row Address                             Not Supported

    Memory Module Manufacturer:
      Company Name                                      Samsung
      Product Information                               http://www.samsung.com/Products/Semiconductor/DRAM/index.htm


--------[ Chipset ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  [ North Bridge: ATI RS480/RX480 ]

    North Bridge Properties:
      North Bridge                                      ATI RS480/RX480
      Revision                                          00
      Process Technology                                0.13 um

    PCI Express Controller:
      PCI-E x16 port #0                                 In Use @ x16  (ATI RV530 LE Video Adapter)

    Chipset Manufacturer:
      Company Name                                      ATI Technologies Inc.
      Product Information                               http://www.ati.com/products/integrated.html
      Driver Download                                   http://www.ati.com/support/driver.html

  [ North Bridge: AMD Hammer IMC ]

    North Bridge Properties:
      North Bridge                                      AMD Hammer IMC
      Revision                                          00
      In-Order Queue Depth                              8

    Memory Controller:
      Type                                              Dual Channel  (128-bit)
      Active Mode                                       Single Channel  (64-bit)

    Memory Timings:
      CAS Latency (CL)                                  3T
      RAS To CAS Delay (tRCD)                           3T
      RAS Precharge (tRP)                               3T
      RAS Active Time (tRAS)                            8T
      Row Cycle Time (tRC)                              11T
      Row Refresh Cycle Time (tRFC)                     14T
      Command Rate (CR)                                 2T
      RAS To RAS Delay (tRRD)                           2T
      Write Recovery Time (tWR)                         3T
      Read To Write Delay (tRTW)                        5T
      Write To Read Delay (tWTR)                        2T
      Write CAS Latency (tWCL)                          1T
      Refresh Period (tREF)                             200 MHz 7.8 us
      DQS Skew Control                                  Disabled
      DRAM Drive Strength                               Normal
      DRAM Data Drive Strength                          4  (No Reduction)
      Max Async Latency                                 7 ns
      Read Preamble Time                                5.5 ns
      Idle Cycle Limit                                  16
      Dynamic Idle Cycle Counter                        Enabled
      Read/Write Queue Bypass                           8
      Bypass Max                                        4
      32-byte Granularity                               Enabled

    Error Correction:
      ECC                                               Supported, Disabled
      ChipKill ECC                                      Supported, Disabled
      RAID                                              Not Supported
      DRAM Scrub Rate                                   Disabled
      L1 Data Cache Scrub Rate                          Disabled
      L2 Cache Scrub Rate                               Disabled

    Memory Slots:
      DRAM Slot #1                                      1024 MB  (PC3200 DDR SDRAM)
      DRAM Slot #2                                      256 MB  (PC3200 DDR SDRAM)

    Chipset Manufacturer:
      Company Name                                      Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
      Product Information                               http://www.amd.com/us-en/Processors/DevelopWithAMD/0,,30_2252_873,00.html
      Driver Download                                   http://www.amd.com/us-en/Processors/TechnicalResources/0,,30_182_871_2336,00.html

  [ South Bridge: ATI SB400 ]

    South Bridge Properties:
      South Bridge                                      ATI SB400
      Revision                                          00

    Chipset Manufacturer:
      Company Name                                      ATI Technologies Inc.
      Product Information                               http://www.ati.com/products/integrated.html
      Driver Download                                   http://www.ati.com/support/driver.html


--------[ BIOS ]--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    BIOS Properties:
      BIOS Type                                         Award
      Award BIOS Type                                   Phoenix - AwardBIOS v6.00PG
      Award BIOS Message                                W7093AE7 V3.3 021505 14:23:09
      System BIOS Date                                  02/15/05
      Video BIOS Date                                   09/05/06

    BIOS Manufacturer:
      Company Name                                      Phoenix Technologies Ltd.
      Product Information                               http://www.phoenix.com/en/products/default.htm
      BIOS Upgrades                                     http://www.esupport.com/biosagent/index.cfm?refererid=40

    Problems & Suggestions:
      Suggestion                                        Are you looking for a BIOS Upgrade?  Contact eSupport Today!
      Suggestion                                        System BIOS is more than 2 years old. Update it if necessary.


--------[ Windows Video ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  [ Radeon X1650 Series Secondary ]

    Video Adapter Properties:
      Device Description                                Radeon X1650 Series Secondary
      Adapter String                                    Radeon X1650 Series
      BIOS String                                       123-00SC3H01-00R
      Chip Type                                         ATI Radeon Graphics Processor (0x71E6)
      DAC Type                                          Internal DAC(400MHz)
      Installed Drivers                                 ati2dvag (6.14.10.6683)
      Memory Size                                       512 MB

    Video Adapter Manufacturer:
      Company Name                                      ATI Technologies Inc.
      Product Information                               http://www.ati.com/products/gamer.html
      Driver Download                                   http://www.ati.com/support/driver.html

  [ Radeon X1650 Series ]

    Video Adapter Properties:
      Device Description                                Radeon X1650 Series
      Adapter String                                    Radeon X1650 Series
      BIOS String                                       123-00SC3H01-00R
      Chip Type                                         ATI Radeon Graphics Processor (0x71C6)
      DAC Type                                          Internal DAC(400MHz)
      Installed Drivers                                 ati2dvag (6.14.10.6683)
      Memory Size                                       512 MB

    Video Adapter Manufacturer:
      Company Name                                      ATI Technologies Inc.
      Product Information                               http://www.ati.com/products/gamer.html
      Driver Download                                   http://www.ati.com/support/driver.html


--------[ PCI / AGP Video ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    ATI RV530 LE                                                                      Video Adapter
    ATI RV530 LE                                                                      3D Accelerator


--------[ Desktop ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    Desktop Properties:
      Device Technology                                 Raster Display
      Resolution                                        1024 x 768
      Color Depth                                       32-bit
      Color Planes                                      1
      Font Resolution                                   96 dpi
      Pixel Width / Height                              36 / 36
      Pixel Diagonal                                    51
      Vertical Refresh Rate                             60 Hz

    Desktop Effects:
      Combo-Box Animation                               Enabled
      Drop Shadow Effect                                Enabled
      Flat Menu Effect                                  Enabled
      Font Smoothing                                    Enabled
      Full Window Dragging                              Enabled
      Gradient Window Title Bars                        Enabled
      Hide Menu Access Keys                             Enabled
      Hot Tracking Effect                               Enabled
      Icon Title Wrapping                               Enabled
      List-Box Smooth Scrolling                         Enabled
      Menu Animation                                    Enabled
      Menu Fade Effect                                  Enabled
      Minimize/Restore Animation                        Enabled
      Mouse Cursor Shadow                               Enabled
      Selection Fade Effect                             Enabled
      ShowSounds Accessibility Feature                  Disabled
      ToolTip Animation                                 Enabled
      ToolTip Fade Effect                               Enabled
      Windows Plus! Extension                           Disabled

    Problems & Suggestions:
      Problem                                           At least 85 Hz vertical refresh rate is recommended for classic (CRT) displays.


--------[ Multi-Monitor ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    \\.\DISPLAY1        Yes  (0,0)          (1024,768)


--------[ Windows Audio ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    midi-out.0   0001 0066  Creative SoundFont Synth
    midi-out.1   0001 0066  Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth
    mixer.0      0001 0068  Sound Blaster Audigy
    mixer.1      FFFF FFFF  DV 4500
    wave-in.0    FFFF FFFF  DV 4500
    wave-in.1    0001 0065  Sound Blaster Audigy
    wave-out.0   0001 0064  Sound Blaster Audigy


--------[ PCI / PnP Audio ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    Creative Audigy LS Audio Processor                                                PCI


--------[ Windows Storage ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  [ Generic USB CF Reader USB Device ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Generic USB CF Reader USB Device
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2535.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          disk.inf

  [ Generic USB MS Reader USB Device ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Generic USB MS Reader USB Device
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2535.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          disk.inf

  [ Generic USB SD Reader USB Device ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Generic USB SD Reader USB Device
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2535.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          disk.inf

  [ Generic USB SM Reader USB Device ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Generic USB SM Reader USB Device
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2535.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          disk.inf

  [ WDC WD1600BB-22GUA0 ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                WDC WD1600BB-22GUA0
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2535.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          disk.inf

    Device Manufacturer:
      Company Name                                      Western Digital Corporation
      Product Information                               http://www.westerndigital.com/en/products

  [ RP1014G DVH621H SCSI CdRom Device ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                RP1014G DVH621H SCSI CdRom Device
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2535.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          cdrom.inf

  [ ATI IDE Controller ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                ATI IDE Controller
      Driver Date                                       1/22/2006
      Driver Version                                    5.0.0.3
      Driver Provider                                   ATI Technologies Inc
      INF File                                          oem7.inf

    Device Resources:
      Port                                              F300-F30F

  [ Primary IDE Channel ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Primary IDE Channel
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.2180
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          mshdc.inf

  [ Primary IDE Channel ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Primary IDE Channel
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.2180
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          mshdc.inf

  [ Primary IDE Channel ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Primary IDE Channel
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.2180
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          mshdc.inf

    Device Resources:
      IRQ                                               14
      Port                                              01F0-01F7
      Port                                              03F6-03F6

  [ Secondary IDE Channel ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Secondary IDE Channel
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.2180
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          mshdc.inf

  [ Secondary IDE Channel ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Secondary IDE Channel
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.2180
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          mshdc.inf

  [ Secondary IDE Channel ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Secondary IDE Channel
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.2180
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          mshdc.inf

    Device Resources:
      IRQ                                               15
      Port                                              0170-0177
      Port                                              0376-0376

  [ Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.2180
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          mshdc.inf

    Device Resources:
      IRQ                                               23
      Memory                                            FE02F000-FE02F1FF
      Port                                              FA00-FA0F
      Port                                              FB00-FB03
      Port                                              FC00-FC07
      Port                                              FD00-FD03
      Port                                              FE00-FE07

  [ Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.2180
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          mshdc.inf

    Device Resources:
      IRQ                                               22
      Memory                                            FE02E000-FE02E1FF
      Port                                              F500-F50F
      Port                                              F600-F603
      Port                                              F700-F707
      Port                                              F800-F803
      Port                                              F900-F907

  [ Standard floppy disk controller ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Standard floppy disk controller
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          fdc.inf

    Device Resources:
      DMA                                               02
      IRQ                                               06
      Port                                              03F0-03F5
      Port                                              03F7-03F7

  [ SCSI/RAID Host Controller ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                SCSI/RAID Host Controller

    Device Resources:
      IRQ                                               09
      Port                                              FFE0-FFEF


--------[ Logical Drives ]----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    C:                                        Local Disk          NTFS         148828 MB      22629 MB     126199 MB   85 %  AC9D-83D7
    D:                                        Removable Disk      FAT             489 MB        229 MB        259 MB   53 %  0000-0000
    E:                                        Removable Disk                                                                          
    F:                                        Removable Disk                                                                          
    G:                                        Removable Disk                                                                          
    H:                                        Local Disk          NTFS           3796 MB      22368 KB       3774 MB   99 %  186B-5E8A
    J: (GeneralsZH1)                          Optical Drive       CDFS            423 MB        423 MB          0 KB    0 %  27D5-9C84


--------[ Physical Drives ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  [ Drive #1 - WDC WD1600BB-22GUA0 (149 GB) ]

    #1               NTFS             H:                                              0 MB     3796 MB
    #2 (Active)      NTFS             C:                                           3796 MB   148828 MB

  [ Drive #2 - Generic USB SD Reader USB Device (486 MB) ]

    #1 (Active)      FAT16            D:                                              0 MB      489 MB


--------[ Optical Drives ]----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  [ RP1014G DVH621H SCSI CdRom Device ]

    Optical Drive Properties:
      Device Description                                RP1014G DVH621H SCSI CdRom Device


--------[ ASPI ]--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    05  00  00  Disk Drive               WDC WD16  00BB-22GUA0             
    05  07  00  Host Adapter             atapi                             
    06  00  00  Optical Drive            RP1014G   DVH621H           1.0   
    06  07  00  Host Adapter             a0ktfldn                          


--------[ ATA ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  [ WDC WD1600BB-22GUA0 (WD-WCAL82351730) ]

    ATA Device Properties:
      Model ID                                          WDC WD1600BB-22GUA0
      Serial Number                                     WD-WCAL82351730
      Revision                                          08.02D08
      Parameters                                        310101 cylinders, 16 heads, 63 sectors per track, 600 bytes per sector
      LBA Sectors                                       312581808
      Buffer                                            2 MB (Dual Ported, Read Ahead)
      Multiple Sectors                                  16
      ECC Bytes                                         74
      Max. PIO Transfer Mode                            PIO 4
      Max. UDMA Transfer Mode                           UDMA 5 (ATA-100)
      Active UDMA Transfer Mode                         UDMA 5 (ATA-100)
      Unformatted Capacity                              178861 MB

    ATA Device Features:
      SMART                                             Supported
      Security Mode                                     Supported
      Power Management                                  Supported
      Advanced Power Management                         Not Supported
      Write Cache                                       Supported
      Host Protected Area                               Supported
      Power-Up In Standby                               Not Supported
      Automatic Acoustic Management                     Supported
      48-bit LBA                                        Supported
      Device Configuration Overlay                      Supported

    ATA Device Manufacturer:
      Company Name                                      Western Digital Corporation
      Product Information                               http://www.westerndigital.com/en/products


--------[ SMART ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  [ WDC WD1600BB-22GUA0 (WD-WCAL82351730) ]

    01  Raw Read Error Rate                  51   200  200           0  OK: Value is normal
    03  Spin Up Time                         21   174  124        3833  OK: Value is normal
    04  Start/Stop Count                     40   99   99         1120  OK: Value is normal
    05  Reallocated Sector Count             140  200  200           0  OK: Value is normal
    07  Seek Error Rate                      51   200  200           0  OK: Value is normal
    09  Power-On Time Count                  0    78   78        16211  OK: Always passing
    0A  Spin Retry Count                     51   100  100           0  OK: Value is normal
    0B  Calibration Retry Count              51   100  100           0  OK: Value is normal
    0C  Power Cycle Count                    0    100  100         841  OK: Always passing
    C2  Temperature                          0    109  97           41  OK: Always passing
    C4  Reallocation Event Count             0    200  200           0  OK: Always passing
    C5  Current Pending Sector Count         0    200  200           0  OK: Always passing
    C6  Off-Line Uncorrectable Sector Count  0    200  200           0  OK: Always passing
    C7  Ultra ATA CRC Error Rate             0    200  253          12  OK: Always passing
    C8  Write Error Rate                     51   200  200           0  OK: Value is normal


--------[ Windows Network ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  [ Linksys Wireless-G PCI Adapter ]

    Network Adapter Properties:
      Network Adapter                                   Linksys Wireless-G PCI Adapter
      Interface Type                                    Wireless Ethernet
      Hardware Address                                  00-12-17-98-91-00
      Connection Name                                   Wireless Network Connection
      Connection Speed                                  54 Mbps
      MTU                                               1500 bytes
      DHCP Lease Obtained                               5/7/2007 7:41:11 PM
      DHCP Lease Expires                                5/8/2007 7:41:11 PM
      WLAN Signal Strength                              -56 dBm (Excellent)
      Bytes Received                                    13822992 (13.2 MB)
      Bytes Sent                                        1208095 (1.2 MB)

    Network Adapter Addresses:
      IP / Subnet Mask                                  192.168.1.100 / 255.255.255.0
      Gateway                                           192.168.1.1
      DHCP                                              192.168.1.1
      DNS                                               66.75.164.90
      DNS                                               66.75.164.89

    Network Adapter Manufacturer:
      Company Name                                      Linksys Group Inc.
      Product Information                               http://www.linksys.com/products
      Driver Download                                   http://www.linksys.com/download

  [ Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC ]

    Network Adapter Properties:
      Network Adapter                                   Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC
      Interface Type                                    Ethernet
      Hardware Address                                  00-11-09-02-01-11
      Connection Name                                   Local Area Connection
      Connection Speed                                  10 Mbps
      MTU                                               1500 bytes
      DHCP Lease Obtained                               5/8/2007 7:41:11 PM
      DHCP Lease Expires                                5/8/2007 7:41:11 PM
      Bytes Received                                    0
      Bytes Sent                                        0

    Network Adapter Manufacturer:
      Company Name                                      Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
      Product Information                               http://www.realtek.com.tw/products/products1-1.aspx?lineid=1
      Driver Download                                   http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloads1-1.aspx?lineid=1


--------[ PCI / PnP Network ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    Ralink RT2500 802.11g Wireless Network Adapter                                    PCI
    Realtek RTL8139 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter [A/B/C]                                 PCI


--------[ DirectX Video ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  [ Primary Display Driver ]

    DirectDraw Device Properties:
      DirectDraw Driver Name                            display
      DirectDraw Driver Description                     Primary Display Driver
      Hardware Driver                                   ati2dvag.dll
      Hardware Description                              Radeon X1650 Series  

    Direct3D Device Properties:
      Available Local Video Memory                      524288 KB
      Available Non-Local Video Memory (AGP)            514015 KB
      Rendering Bit Depths                              16, 32
      Z-Buffer Bit Depths                               16, 24, 32
      Min Texture Size                                  1 x 1
      Max Texture Size                                  4096 x 4096
      Vertex Shader Version                             3.0
      Pixel Shader Version                              3.0

    Direct3D Device Features:
      Additive Texture Blending                         Supported
      AGP Texturing                                     Supported
      Anisotropic Filtering                             Supported
      Bilinear Filtering                                Supported
      Cubic Environment Mapping                         Supported
      Cubic Filtering                                   Not Supported
      Decal-Alpha Texture Blending                      Supported
      Decal Texture Blending                            Supported
      Directional Lights                                Supported
      DirectX Texture Compression                       Supported
      DirectX Volumetric Texture Compression            Not Supported
      Dithering                                         Supported
      Dot3 Texture Blending                             Supported
      Dynamic Textures                                  Not Supported
      Edge Antialiasing                                 Not Supported
      Environmental Bump Mapping                        Supported
      Environmental Bump Mapping + Luminance            Supported
      Factor Alpha Blending                             Supported
      Geometric Hidden-Surface Removal                  Not Supported
      Guard Band                                        Supported
      Hardware Scene Rasterization                      Supported
      Hardware Transform & Lighting                     Supported
      Legacy Depth Bias                                 Supported
      Mipmap LOD Bias Adjustments                       Supported
      Mipmapped Cube Textures                           Supported
      Mipmapped Volume Textures                         Supported
      Modulate-Alpha Texture Blending                   Supported
      Modulate Texture Blending                         Supported
      Non-Square Textures                               Supported
      N-Patches                                         Not Supported
      Perspective Texture Correction                    Supported
      Point Lights                                      Supported
      Point Sampling                                    Supported
      Projective Textures                               Supported
      Quintic Bezier Curves & B-Splines                 Not Supported
      Range-Based Fog                                   Supported
      Rectangular & Triangular Patches                  Not Supported
      Rendering In Windowed Mode                        Supported
      Scissor Test                                      Not Supported
      Slope-Scale Based Depth Bias                      Not Supported
      Specular Flat Shading                             Supported
      Specular Gouraud Shading                          Supported
      Specular Phong Shading                            Not Supported
      Spherical Mapping                                 Supported
      Spot Lights                                       Supported
      Stencil Buffers                                   Supported
      Sub-Pixel Accuracy                                Supported
      Table Fog                                         Supported
      Texture Alpha Blending                            Supported
      Texture Clamping                                  Supported
      Texture Mirroring                                 Supported
      Texture Transparency                              Supported
      Texture Wrapping                                  Supported
      Triangle Culling                                  Not Supported
      Trilinear Filtering                               Supported
      Two-Sided Stencil Test                            Not Supported
      Vertex Alpha Blending                             Supported
      Vertex Fog                                        Supported
      Vertex Tweening                                   Supported
      Volume Textures                                   Supported
      W-Based Fog                                       Supported
      W-Buffering                                       Not Supported
      Z-Based Fog                                       Supported
      Z-Bias                                            Supported
      Z-Test                                            Supported

    Supported FourCC Codes:
      AI44                                              Supported
      ATIC                                              Supported
      ATIP                                              Supported
      AYUV                                              Supported
      DDES                                              Supported
      DXT1                                              Supported
      DXT2                                              Supported
      DXT3                                              Supported
      DXT4                                              Supported
      DXT5                                              Supported
      IF09                                              Supported
      IMC4                                              Supported
      NV11                                              Supported
      NV12                                              Supported
      NV21                                              Supported
      S6X1                                              Supported
      S6X2                                              Supported
      S6X4                                              Supported
      S8X1                                              Supported
      S8X2                                              Supported
      S8X4                                              Supported
      SEMA                                              Supported
      SORT                                              Supported
      SYV2                                              Supported
      U6X1                                              Supported
      U8X1                                              Supported
      U8X2                                              Supported
      UYVY                                              Supported
      VBID                                              Supported
      XENC                                              Supported
      YUY2                                              Supported
      YV12                                              Supported
      YVU9                                              Supported


--------[ DirectX Sound ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  [ Primary Sound Driver ]

    DirectSound Device Properties:
      Device Description                                Primary Sound Driver
      Driver Module                                     
      Primary Buffers                                   1
      Min / Max Secondary Buffers Sample Rate           4000 / 96000 Hz
      Primary Buffers Sound Formats                     8-bit, 16-bit, Mono, Stereo
      Secondary Buffers Sound Formats                   8-bit, 16-bit, Mono, Stereo
      Total / Free Sound Buffers                        64 / 62
      Total / Free Static Sound Buffers                 64 / 62
      Total / Free Streaming Sound Buffers              64 / 62
      Total / Free 3D Sound Buffers                     64 / 62
      Total / Free 3D Static Sound Buffers              64 / 62
      Total / Free 3D Streaming Sound Buffers           64 / 62

    DirectSound Device Features:
      Certified Driver                                  Yes
      Emulated Device                                   No
      Precise Sample Rate                               Supported
      DirectSound3D                                     Supported
      Creative EAX 1.0                                  Supported
      Creative EAX 2.0                                  Supported
      Creative EAX 3.0                                  Supported

  [ Sound Blaster Audigy ]

    DirectSound Device Properties:
      Device Description                                Sound Blaster Audigy
      Driver Module                                     P17.sys
      Primary Buffers                                   1
      Min / Max Secondary Buffers Sample Rate           4000 / 96000 Hz
      Primary Buffers Sound Formats                     8-bit, 16-bit, Mono, Stereo
      Secondary Buffers Sound Formats                   8-bit, 16-bit, Mono, Stereo
      Total / Free Sound Buffers                        64 / 62
      Total / Free Static Sound Buffers                 64 / 62
      Total / Free Streaming Sound Buffers              64 / 62
      Total / Free 3D Sound Buffers                     64 / 62
      Total / Free 3D Static Sound Buffers              64 / 62
      Total / Free 3D Streaming Sound Buffers           64 / 62

    DirectSound Device Features:
      Certified Driver                                  Yes
      Emulated Device                                   No
      Precise Sample Rate                               Supported
      DirectSound3D                                     Supported
      Creative EAX 1.0                                  Supported
      Creative EAX 2.0                                  Supported
      Creative EAX 3.0                                  Supported


--------[ DirectX Music ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  [ Sound Blaster Audigy ]

    DirectMusic Device Properties:
      Device Description                                Sound Blaster Audigy
      Synthesizer Type                                  Software
      Device Class                                      Output Port
      Device Type                                       WDM Multimedia
      Audio Channels                                    2
      MIDI Channels                                     16000
      Voices                                            1000
      Available Memory                                  System Memory

    DirectMusic Device Features:
      Built-In GM Instrument Set                        No
      Built-In Roland GS Sound Set                      No
      DirectSound                                       Not Supported
      DLS L1 Sample Collections                         Supported
      DLS L2 Sample Collections                         Not Supported
      External MIDI Port                                No
      Fixed DLS Memory Size                             No
      Port Sharing                                      Not Supported
      Chorus Effect                                     Not Supported
      Delay Effect                                      Not Supported
      Reverb Effect                                     Supported

  [ Microsoft MIDI Mapper [Emulated] ]

    DirectMusic Device Properties:
      Device Description                                Microsoft MIDI Mapper [Emulated]
      Synthesizer Type                                  Hardware
      Device Class                                      Output Port
      Device Type                                       Windows Multimedia
      MIDI Channels                                     16

    DirectMusic Device Features:
      Built-In GM Instrument Set                        No
      Built-In Roland GS Sound Set                      No
      DirectSound                                       Not Supported
      DLS L1 Sample Collections                         Not Supported
      DLS L2 Sample Collections                         Not Supported
      External MIDI Port                                No
      Fixed DLS Memory Size                             No
      Port Sharing                                      Supported
      Chorus Effect                                     Not Supported
      Delay Effect                                      Not Supported
      Reverb Effect                                     Not Supported

  [ Creative SoundFont Synth [Emulated] ]

    DirectMusic Device Properties:
      Device Description                                Creative SoundFont Synth [Emulated]
      Synthesizer Type                                  Hardware
      Device Class                                      Output Port
      Device Type                                       Windows Multimedia
      MIDI Channels                                     16

    DirectMusic Device Features:
      Built-In GM Instrument Set                        No
      Built-In Roland GS Sound Set                      No
      DirectSound                                       Not Supported
      DLS L1 Sample Collections                         Not Supported
      DLS L2 Sample Collections                         Not Supported
      External MIDI Port                                No
      Fixed DLS Memory Size                             No
      Port Sharing                                      Supported
      Chorus Effect                                     Not Supported
      Delay Effect                                      Not Supported
      Reverb Effect                                     Not Supported

  [ Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth [Emulated] ]

    DirectMusic Device Properties:
      Device Description                                Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth [Emulated]
      Synthesizer Type                                  Hardware
      Device Class                                      Output Port
      Device Type                                       Windows Multimedia
      MIDI Channels                                     16

    DirectMusic Device Features:
      Built-In GM Instrument Set                        No
      Built-In Roland GS Sound Set                      No
      DirectSound                                       Not Supported
      DLS L1 Sample Collections                         Not Supported
      DLS L2 Sample Collections                         Not Supported
      External MIDI Port                                No
      Fixed DLS Memory Size                             No
      Port Sharing                                      Supported
      Chorus Effect                                     Not Supported
      Delay Effect                                      Not Supported
      Reverb Effect                                     Not Supported

  [ Microsoft Synthesizer ]

    DirectMusic Device Properties:
      Device Description                                Microsoft Synthesizer
      Synthesizer Type                                  Software
      Device Class                                      Output Port
      Device Type                                       User-Mode Synthesizer
      Audio Channels                                    2
      MIDI Channels                                     16000
      Voices                                            1000
      Available Memory                                  System Memory

    DirectMusic Device Features:
      Built-In GM Instrument Set                        No
      Built-In Roland GS Sound Set                      No
      DirectSound                                       Supported
      DLS L1 Sample Collections                         Supported
      DLS L2 Sample Collections                         Supported
      External MIDI Port                                No
      Fixed DLS Memory Size                             No
      Port Sharing                                      Not Supported
      Chorus Effect                                     Not Supported
      Delay Effect                                      Not Supported
      Reverb Effect                                     Supported


--------[ DirectX Input ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  [ Mouse ]

    DirectInput Device Properties:
      Device Description                                Mouse
      Device Type                                       Unknown
      Device Subtype                                    Unknown
      Axes                                              3
      Buttons/Keys                                      3

    DirectInput Device Features:
      Emulated Device                                   Yes
      Alias Device                                      No
      Polled Device                                     No
      Polled Data Format                                No
      Attack Force Feedback                             Not Supported
      Deadband Force Feedback                           Not Supported
      Fade Force Feedback                               Not Supported
      Force Feedback                                    Not Supported
      Saturation Force Feedback                         Not Supported
      +/- Force Feedback Coefficients                   Not Supported
      +/- Force Feedback Saturation                     Not Supported

  [ Keyboard ]

    DirectInput Device Properties:
      Device Description                                Keyboard
      Device Type                                       Unknown
      Device Subtype                                    Unknown
      Buttons/Keys                                      128

    DirectInput Device Features:
      Emulated Device                                   Yes
      Alias Device                                      No
      Polled Device                                     No
      Polled Data Format                                No
      Attack Force Feedback                             Not Supported
      Deadband Force Feedback                           Not Supported
      Fade Force Feedback                               Not Supported
      Force Feedback                                    Not Supported
      Saturation Force Feedback                         Not Supported
      +/- Force Feedback Coefficients                   Not Supported
      +/- Force Feedback Saturation                     Not Supported


--------[ Windows Devices ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  [ Devices ]

    Computer:
      ACPI Uniprocessor PC                              5.1.2600.0

    Disk drives:
      Generic USB CF Reader USB Device                  5.1.2535.0
      Generic USB MS Reader USB Device                  5.1.2535.0
      Generic USB SD Reader USB Device                  5.1.2535.0
      Generic USB SM Reader USB Device                  5.1.2535.0
      WDC WD1600BB-22GUA0                               5.1.2535.0

    Display adapters:
      Radeon X1650 Series                               8.360.0.0
      Radeon X1650 Series Secondary                     8.360.0.0

    DVD/CD-ROM drives:
      RP1014G DVH621H SCSI CdRom Device                 5.1.2535.0

    Floppy disk controllers:
      Standard floppy disk controller                   5.1.2600.0

    Human Interface Devices:
      Microsoft USB Wheel Mouse Optical                 5.1.2600.2825

    IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers:
      ATI IDE Controller                                5.0.0.3
      Primary IDE Channel                               5.1.2600.2180
      Primary IDE Channel                               5.1.2600.2180
      Primary IDE Channel                               5.1.2600.2180
      Secondary IDE Channel                             5.1.2600.2180
      Secondary IDE Channel                             5.1.2600.2180
      Secondary IDE Channel                             5.1.2600.2180
      Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller          5.1.2600.2180
      Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller          5.1.2600.2180

    IEEE 1394 Bus host controllers:
      VIA OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller      5.1.2535.0

    Keyboards:
      Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard5.1.2600.2825

    Mice and other pointing devices:
      Microsoft USB Wheel Mouse Optical                 5.1.2600.0

    Monitors:
      Default Monitor                                   5.1.2001.0

    Network adapters:
      1394 Net Adapter                                  5.1.2535.0
      Direct Parallel                                   5.1.2535.0
      Linksys Wireless-G PCI Adapter                    3.1.0.0
      Linksys Wireless-G PCI Adapter - Packet Scheduler Miniport5.1.2535.0
      Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC      5.398.613.2003
      Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC - Packet Scheduler Miniport5.1.2535.0
      WAN Miniport (IP)                                 5.1.2535.0
      WAN Miniport (IP) - Packet Scheduler Miniport     5.1.2535.0
      WAN Miniport (L2TP)                               5.1.2535.0
      WAN Miniport (PPPOE)                              5.1.2535.0
      WAN Miniport (PPTP)                               5.1.2535.0

    Non-Plug and Play Drivers:
      1394 ARP Client Protocol                          
      AFD                                               
      Beep                                              
      Creative OS Services Driver                       
      Creative SoundFont Management Device Driver       
      dmboot                                            
      dmload                                            
      ENTECH                                            
      Fips                                              
      Generic Packet Classifier                         
      HTTP                                              
      IP Network Address Translator                     
      IPSEC driver                                      
      ksecdd                                            
      Link-Layer Topology Discovery Responder           
      mountmgr                                          
      NDIS System Driver                                
      NDIS Usermode I/O Protocol                        
      NDProxy                                           
      NetBios over Tcpip                                
      Null                                              
      PartMgr                                           
      ParVdm                                            
      RDPCDD                                            
      Remote Access Auto Connection Driver              
      Remote Access IP ARP Driver                       
      Remote Access NDIS TAPI Driver                    
      Secdrv                                            
      sptd                                              
      TCP/IP Protocol Driver                            
      VgaSave                                           
      VolSnap                                           

    Ports (COM & LPT):
      Communications Port (COM1)                        5.1.2600.0
      Printer Port (LPT1)                               5.1.2600.0

    Processors:
      AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+                 5.1.2600.0

    SCSI and RAID controllers:
      SCSI/RAID Host Controller                         

    Sound, video and game controllers:
      Audio Codecs                                      5.1.2535.0
      Legacy Audio Drivers                              5.1.2535.0
      Legacy Video Capture Devices                      5.1.2535.0
      Media Control Devices                             5.1.2535.0
      Microsoft Kernel System Audio Device              5.1.2535.0
      Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mixer                 5.1.2535.0
      Microsoft WINMM WDM Audio Compatibility Driver    5.1.2535.0
      Sound Blaster Audigy                              5.12.1.512
      USB Audio Device                                  5.1.2535.0
      Video Codecs                                      5.1.2535.0

    Storage volumes:
      Generic volume                                    5.1.2600.0
      Generic volume                                    5.1.2600.0
      Generic volume                                    5.1.2600.0
      Generic volume                                    5.1.2600.0
      Generic volume                                    5.1.2600.0
      Generic volume                                    5.1.2600.0

    System devices:
      ACPI Fixed Feature Button                         5.1.2600.2180
      ACPI Power Button                                 5.1.2600.2180
      ATI SMBus                                         5.10.1000.7
      Direct memory access controller                   5.1.2600.2180
      Extended IO Bus                                   5.1.2600.2180
      ISAPNP Read Data Port                             5.1.2600.2180
      Logical Disk Manager                              5.1.2600.2180
      Microcode Update Device                           5.1.2600.2180
      Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System                   5.1.2535.0
      Microsoft System Management BIOS Driver           5.1.2600.2180
      Motherboard resources                             5.1.2600.2180
      Motherboard resources                             5.1.2600.2180
      Motherboard resources                             5.1.2600.2180
      Numeric data processor                            5.1.2600.2180
      PCI bus                                           5.1.2600.2180
      PCI standard host CPU bridge                      5.1.2600.2180
      PCI standard host CPU bridge                      5.1.2600.2180
      PCI standard host CPU bridge                      5.1.2600.2180
      PCI standard host CPU bridge                      5.1.2600.2180
      PCI standard host CPU bridge                      5.1.2600.2180
      PCI standard ISA bridge                           5.1.2600.2180
      PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge                    5.1.2600.2180
      PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge                    5.1.2600.2180
      Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator          5.1.2600.2180
      Printer Port Logical Interface                    5.1.2600.2180
      Programmable interrupt controller                 5.1.2600.2180
      System board                                      5.1.2600.2180
      System CMOS/real time clock                       5.1.2600.2180
      System speaker                                    5.1.2600.2180
      System timer                                      5.1.2600.2180
      Terminal Server Device Redirector                 5.1.2600.2180
      Terminal Server Keyboard Driver                   5.1.2600.2180
      Terminal Server Mouse Driver                      5.1.2600.2180
      Volume Manager                                    5.1.2600.2180

    Universal Serial Bus controllers:
      Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller      5.1.2600.0
      Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller              5.1.2600.2180
      Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller              5.1.2600.2180
      USB Composite Device                              5.1.2600.0
      USB Mass Storage Device                           5.1.2600.0
      USB Root Hub                                      5.1.2600.2180
      USB Root Hub                                      5.1.2600.2180
      USB Root Hub                                      5.1.2600.2180

    Unknown:
      DV 4500                                           
      DV 4500                                           

  [ Computer / ACPI Uniprocessor PC ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                ACPI Uniprocessor PC
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          hal.inf
      Hardware ID                                       acpiapic_up

  [ Disk drives / Generic USB CF Reader USB Device ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Generic USB CF Reader USB Device
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2535.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          disk.inf
      Hardware ID                                       USBSTOR\DiskGeneric_USB_CF_Reader___1.01

  [ Disk drives / Generic USB MS Reader USB Device ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Generic USB MS Reader USB Device
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2535.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          disk.inf
      Hardware ID                                       USBSTOR\DiskGeneric_USB_MS_Reader___1.03

  [ Disk drives / Generic USB SD Reader USB Device ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Generic USB SD Reader USB Device
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2535.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          disk.inf
      Hardware ID                                       USBSTOR\DiskGeneric_USB_SD_Reader___1.00

  [ Disk drives / Generic USB SM Reader USB Device ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Generic USB SM Reader USB Device
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2535.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          disk.inf
      Hardware ID                                       USBSTOR\DiskGeneric_USB_SM_Reader___1.02

  [ Disk drives / WDC WD1600BB-22GUA0 ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                WDC WD1600BB-22GUA0
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2535.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          disk.inf
      Hardware ID                                       IDE\DiskWDC_WD1600BB-22GUA0_____________________08.02D08
      Location Information                              0

  [ Display adapters / Radeon X1650 Series ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Radeon X1650 Series  
      Driver Date                                       3/14/2007
      Driver Version                                    8.360.0.0
      Driver Provider                                   ATI Technologies Inc.
      INF File                                          oem4.inf
      Hardware ID                                       PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_71C6&SUBSYS_206817AF&REV_00
      Location Information                              PCI bus 1, device 0, function 0
      PCI Device                                        ATI RV530 LE Video Adapter

    Device Resources:
      IRQ                                               18
      Memory                                            000A0000-000BFFFF
      Memory                                            B0000000-BFFFFFFF
      Memory                                            FDDF0000-FDDFFFFF
      Port                                              03B0-03BB
      Port                                              03C0-03DF
      Port                                              EF00-EFFF

  [ Display adapters / Radeon X1650 Series Secondary ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Radeon X1650 Series Secondary 
      Driver Date                                       3/14/2007
      Driver Version                                    8.360.0.0
      Driver Provider                                   ATI Technologies Inc.
      INF File                                          oem4.inf
      Hardware ID                                       PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_71E6&SUBSYS_206917AF&REV_00
      Location Information                              PCI bus 1, device 0, function 1
      PCI Device                                        ATI RV530 LE - Secondary Video Adapter

    Device Resources:
      Memory                                            FDDE0000-FDDEFFFF

  [ DVD/CD-ROM drives / RP1014G DVH621H SCSI CdRom Device ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                RP1014G DVH621H SCSI CdRom Device
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2535.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          cdrom.inf
      Hardware ID                                       SCSI\CdRomRP1014G_DVH621H_________1.0_
      Location Information                              Bus Number 0, Target ID 0, LUN 0

  [ Floppy disk controllers / Standard floppy disk controller ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Standard floppy disk controller
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          fdc.inf
      Hardware ID                                       ACPI\PNP0700
      PnP Device                                        Floppy Disk Controller

    Device Resources:
      DMA                                               02
      IRQ                                               06
      Port                                              03F0-03F5
      Port                                              03F7-03F7

  [ Human Interface Devices / Microsoft USB Wheel Mouse Optical ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Microsoft USB Wheel Mouse Optical
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.2825
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          input.inf
      Hardware ID                                       USB\Vid_045e&Pid_0040&Rev_0300
      Location Information                              Microsoft 3-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM)

  [ IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers / ATI IDE Controller ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                ATI IDE Controller
      Driver Date                                       1/22/2006
      Driver Version                                    5.0.0.3
      Driver Provider                                   ATI Technologies Inc
      INF File                                          oem7.inf
      Hardware ID                                       PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4376&SUBSYS_71411462&REV_00
      Location Information                              PCI bus 0, device 20, function 1
      PCI Device                                        ATI SB400 - IDE Controller

    Device Resources:
      Port                                              F300-F30F

  [ IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers / Primary IDE Channel ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Primary IDE Channel
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.2180
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          mshdc.inf
      Hardware ID                                       1002-437a
      Location Information                              Primary Channel

  [ IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers / Primary IDE Channel ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Primary IDE Channel
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.2180
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          mshdc.inf
      Hardware ID                                       1002-4379
      Location Information                              Primary Channel

  [ IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers / Primary IDE Channel ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Primary IDE Channel
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.2180
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          mshdc.inf
      Hardware ID                                       1002-4376
      Location Information                              Primary Channel

    Device Resources:
      IRQ                                               14
      Port                                              01F0-01F7
      Port                                              03F6-03F6

  [ IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers / Secondary IDE Channel ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Secondary IDE Channel
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.2180
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          mshdc.inf
      Hardware ID                                       1002-437a
      Location Information                              Secondary Channel

  [ IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers / Secondary IDE Channel ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Secondary IDE Channel
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.2180
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          mshdc.inf
      Hardware ID                                       1002-4379
      Location Information                              Secondary Channel

  [ IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers / Secondary IDE Channel ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Secondary IDE Channel
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.2180
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          mshdc.inf
      Hardware ID                                       1002-4376
      Location Information                              Secondary Channel

    Device Resources:
      IRQ                                               15
      Port                                              0170-0177
      Port                                              0376-0376

  [ IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers / Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.2180
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          mshdc.inf
      Hardware ID                                       PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_437A&SUBSYS_71411462&REV_00
      Location Information                              PCI bus 0, device 17, function 0
      PCI Device                                        ATI SB400 - SATA Controller

    Device Resources:
      IRQ                                               23
      Memory                                            FE02F000-FE02F1FF
      Port                                              FA00-FA0F
      Port                                              FB00-FB03
      Port                                              FC00-FC07
      Port                                              FD00-FD03
      Port                                              FE00-FE07

  [ IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers / Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.2180
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          mshdc.inf
      Hardware ID                                       PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4379&SUBSYS_71411462&REV_00
      Location Information                              PCI bus 0, device 18, function 0
      PCI Device                                        ATI SB400 - SATA Controller

    Device Resources:
      IRQ                                               22
      Memory                                            FE02E000-FE02E1FF
      Port                                              F500-F50F
      Port                                              F600-F603
      Port                                              F700-F707
      Port                                              F800-F803
      Port                                              F900-F907

  [ IEEE 1394 Bus host controllers / VIA OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                VIA OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2535.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          1394.inf
      Hardware ID                                       PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3044&SUBSYS_093D1462&REV_80
      Location Information                              PCI bus 2, device 4, function 0
      PCI Device                                        VIA VT6307 Fire IIM IEEE1394 Host Controller

    Device Resources:
      IRQ                                               21
      Memory                                            FDCFE000-FDCFE7FF
      Port                                              DD00-DD7F

  [ Keyboards / Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.2825
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          keyboard.inf
      Hardware ID                                       ACPI\PNP0303
      PnP Device                                        101/102-Key or MS Natural Keyboard

    Device Resources:
      IRQ                                               01
      Port                                              0060-0060
      Port                                              0064-0064

  [ Mice and other pointing devices / Microsoft USB Wheel Mouse Optical ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Microsoft USB Wheel Mouse Optical
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          msmouse.inf
      Hardware ID                                       HID\Vid_045e&Pid_0040&Rev_0300

  [ Monitors / Default Monitor ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Default Monitor
      Driver Date                                       6/6/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2001.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          monitor.inf
      Hardware ID                                       Monitor\Default_Monitor
      Monitor                                           Default

  [ Network adapters / 1394 Net Adapter ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                1394 Net Adapter
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2535.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          net1394.inf
      Hardware ID                                       V1394\NIC1394

  [ Network adapters / Direct Parallel ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Direct Parallel
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2535.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          netrasa.inf
      Hardware ID                                       ms_ptiminiport

  [ Network adapters / Linksys Wireless-G PCI Adapter ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Linksys Wireless-G PCI Adapter
      Driver Date                                       10/18/2005
      Driver Version                                    3.1.0.0
      Driver Provider                                   Linksys, A Division of Cisco Systems, Inc.
      INF File                                          oem5.inf
      Hardware ID                                       PCI\VEN_1814&DEV_0201&SUBSYS_00321737&REV_01
      Location Information                              PCI bus 2, device 1, function 0
      PCI Device                                        Ralink RT2500 802.11g Wireless Network Adapter

    Device Resources:
      IRQ                                               21
      Memory                                            FDCFC000-FDCFDFFF

  [ Network adapters / Linksys Wireless-G PCI Adapter - Packet Scheduler Miniport ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Linksys Wireless-G PCI Adapter - Packet Scheduler Miniport
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2535.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          netpsa.inf
      Hardware ID                                       ms_pschedmp

  [ Network adapters / Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.398.613.2003
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          netrtsnt.inf
      Hardware ID                                       PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8139&SUBSYS_093C1462&REV_10
      Location Information                              PCI bus 2, device 3, function 0
      PCI Device                                        Realtek RTL8139 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter [A/B/C]

    Device Resources:
      IRQ                                               20
      Memory                                            FDCFF000-FDCFF0FF
      Port                                              DE00-DEFF

  [ Network adapters / Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC - Packet Scheduler Miniport ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC - Packet Scheduler Miniport
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2535.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          netpsa.inf
      Hardware ID                                       ms_pschedmp

  [ Network adapters / WAN Miniport (IP) ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                WAN Miniport (IP)
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2535.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          netrasa.inf
      Hardware ID                                       ms_ndiswanip

  [ Network adapters / WAN Miniport (IP) - Packet Scheduler Miniport ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                WAN Miniport (IP) - Packet Scheduler Miniport
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2535.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          netpsa.inf
      Hardware ID                                       ms_pschedmp

  [ Network adapters / WAN Miniport (L2TP) ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                WAN Miniport (L2TP)
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2535.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          netrasa.inf
      Hardware ID                                       ms_l2tpminiport

  [ Network adapters / WAN Miniport (PPPOE) ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2535.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          netrasa.inf
      Hardware ID                                       ms_pppoeminiport

  [ Network adapters / WAN Miniport (PPTP) ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                WAN Miniport (PPTP)
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2535.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          netrasa.inf
      Hardware ID                                       ms_pptpminiport

  [ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / 1394 ARP Client Protocol ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                1394 ARP Client Protocol

  [ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / AFD ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                AFD

  [ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / Beep ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Beep

  [ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / Creative OS Services Driver ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Creative OS Services Driver

  [ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / Creative SoundFont Management Device Driver ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Creative SoundFont Management Device Driver

  [ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / dmboot ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                dmboot

  [ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / dmload ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                dmload

  [ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / ENTECH ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                ENTECH

  [ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / Fips ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Fips

  [ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / Generic Packet Classifier ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Generic Packet Classifier

  [ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / HTTP ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                HTTP

  [ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / IP Network Address Translator ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                IP Network Address Translator

  [ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / IPSEC driver ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                IPSEC driver

  [ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / ksecdd ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                ksecdd

  [ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / Link-Layer Topology Discovery Responder ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Link-Layer Topology Discovery Responder

  [ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / mountmgr ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                mountmgr

  [ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / NDIS System Driver ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                NDIS System Driver

  [ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / NDIS Usermode I/O Protocol ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                NDIS Usermode I/O Protocol

  [ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / NDProxy ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                NDProxy

  [ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / NetBios over Tcpip ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                NetBios over Tcpip

  [ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / Null ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Null

  [ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / PartMgr ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                PartMgr

  [ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / ParVdm ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                ParVdm

  [ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / RDPCDD ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                RDPCDD

  [ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / Remote Access Auto Connection Driver ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Remote Access Auto Connection Driver

  [ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / Remote Access IP ARP Driver ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Remote Access IP ARP Driver

  [ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / Remote Access NDIS TAPI Driver ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Remote Access NDIS TAPI Driver

  [ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / Secdrv ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Secdrv

  [ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / sptd ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                sptd

  [ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / TCP/IP Protocol Driver ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                TCP/IP Protocol Driver

  [ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / VgaSave ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                VgaSave

  [ Non-Plug and Play Drivers / VolSnap ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                VolSnap

  [ Ports (COM & LPT) / Communications Port (COM1) ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Communications Port (COM1)
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          msports.inf
      Hardware ID                                       ACPI\PNP0501
      PnP Device                                        16550A-compatible UART Serial Port

    Device Resources:
      IRQ                                               04
      Port                                              03F8-03FF

  [ Ports (COM & LPT) / Printer Port (LPT1) ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Printer Port (LPT1)
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          msports.inf
      Hardware ID                                       ACPI\PNP0400
      PnP Device                                        Parallel Port

    Device Resources:
      Port                                              0378-037F

  [ Processors / AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+ ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+
      Driver Date                                       4/1/2004
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          cpu.inf
      Hardware ID                                       ACPI\AuthenticAMD_-_x86_Family_15_Model_31

  [ SCSI and RAID controllers / SCSI/RAID Host Controller ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                SCSI/RAID Host Controller
      Hardware ID                                       ACPI\PNPA000
      PnP Device                                        Adaptec 154x-compatible Controller

    Device Resources:
      IRQ                                               09
      Port                                              FFE0-FFEF

  [ Sound, video and game controllers / Audio Codecs ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Audio Codecs
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2535.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          wave.inf
      Hardware ID                                       MS_MMACM

  [ Sound, video and game controllers / Legacy Audio Drivers ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Legacy Audio Drivers
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2535.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          wave.inf
      Hardware ID                                       MS_MMDRV

  [ Sound, video and game controllers / Legacy Video Capture Devices ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Legacy Video Capture Devices
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2535.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          wave.inf
      Hardware ID                                       MS_MMVCD

  [ Sound, video and game controllers / Media Control Devices ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Media Control Devices
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2535.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          wave.inf
      Hardware ID                                       MS_MMMCI

  [ Sound, video and game controllers / Microsoft Kernel System Audio Device ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Microsoft Kernel System Audio Device
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2535.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          wdmaudio.inf
      Hardware ID                                       SW\{a7c7a5b0-5af3-11d1-9ced-00a024bf0407}

  [ Sound, video and game controllers / Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mixer ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mixer
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2535.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          wdmaudio.inf
      Hardware ID                                       SW\{b7eafdc0-a680-11d0-96d8-00aa0051e51d}

  [ Sound, video and game controllers / Microsoft WINMM WDM Audio Compatibility Driver ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Microsoft WINMM WDM Audio Compatibility Driver
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2535.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          wdmaudio.inf
      Hardware ID                                       SW\{cd171de3-69e5-11d2-b56d-0000f8754380}

  [ Sound, video and game controllers / Sound Blaster Audigy ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Sound Blaster Audigy
      Driver Date                                       7/8/2005
      Driver Version                                    5.12.1.512
      Driver Provider                                   CREATIVE
      INF File                                          oem0.inf
      Hardware ID                                       PCI\VEN_1102&DEV_0007&SUBSYS_100A1102&REV_00
      Location Information                              PCI bus 2, device 0, function 0
      PCI Device                                        Creative Audigy LS Audio Processor

    Device Resources:
      IRQ                                               20
      Port                                              DF00-DF1F

  [ Sound, video and game controllers / USB Audio Device ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                USB Audio Device
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2535.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          wdma_usb.inf
      Hardware ID                                       USB\Vid_08ca&Pid_2024&Rev_0100&MI_02
      Location Information                              DV 4500

  [ Sound, video and game controllers / Video Codecs ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Video Codecs
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2535.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          wave.inf
      Hardware ID                                       MS_MMVID

  [ Storage volumes / Generic volume ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Generic volume
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          volume.inf
      Hardware ID                                       STORAGE\Volume

  [ Storage volumes / Generic volume ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Generic volume
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          volume.inf
      Hardware ID                                       STORAGE\Volume

  [ Storage volumes / Generic volume ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Generic volume
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          volume.inf
      Hardware ID                                       STORAGE\Volume

  [ Storage volumes / Generic volume ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Generic volume
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          volume.inf
      Hardware ID                                       STORAGE\Volume

  [ Storage volumes / Generic volume ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Generic volume
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          volume.inf
      Hardware ID                                       STORAGE\Volume

  [ Storage volumes / Generic volume ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Generic volume
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          volume.inf
      Hardware ID                                       STORAGE\Volume

  [ System devices / ACPI Fixed Feature Button ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                ACPI Fixed Feature Button
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.2180
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          machine.inf
      Hardware ID                                       ACPI\FixedButton

  [ System devices / ACPI Power Button ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                ACPI Power Button
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.2180
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          machine.inf
      Hardware ID                                       ACPI\PNP0C0C
      PnP Device                                        Power Button

  [ System devices / ATI SMBus ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                ATI SMBus
      Driver Date                                       3/29/2006
      Driver Version                                    5.10.1000.7
      Driver Provider                                   ATI Technologies Inc
      INF File                                          oem8.inf
      Hardware ID                                       PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4372&SUBSYS_71411462&REV_04
      Location Information                              PCI bus 0, device 20, function 0
      PCI Device                                        ATI SB400 - SMBus Controller

    Device Resources:
      Memory                                            FE02A000-FE02A3FF
      Port                                              0400-040F

  [ System devices / Direct memory access controller ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Direct memory access controller
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.2180
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          machine.inf
      Hardware ID                                       ACPI\PNP0200
      PnP Device                                        DMA Controller

    Device Resources:
      DMA                                               04
      Port                                              0000-000F
      Port                                              0080-0090
      Port                                              0094-009F
      Port                                              00C0-00DF

  [ System devices / Extended IO Bus ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Extended IO Bus
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.2180
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          machine.inf
      Hardware ID                                       ACPI\PNP0A06
      PnP Device                                        Extended IO Bus

  [ System devices / ISAPNP Read Data Port ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                ISAPNP Read Data Port
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.2180
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          machine.inf
      Hardware ID                                       ISAPNP\ReadDataPort

    Device Resources:
      Port                                              0274-0277
      Port                                              0279-0279
      Port                                              0A79-0A79

  [ System devices / Logical Disk Manager ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Logical Disk Manager
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.2180
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          machine.inf
      Hardware ID                                       ROOT\DMIO

  [ System devices / Microcode Update Device ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Microcode Update Device
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.2180
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          machine.inf
      Hardware ID                                       root\update

  [ System devices / Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2535.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          acpi.inf
      Hardware ID                                       ACPI_HAL\PNP0C08
      PnP Device                                        ACPI Driver/BIOS

    Device Resources:
      IRQ                                               21

  [ System devices / Microsoft System Management BIOS Driver ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Microsoft System Management BIOS Driver
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.2180
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          machine.inf
      Hardware ID                                       root\mssmbios

  [ System devices / Motherboard resources ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Motherboard resources
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.2180
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          machine.inf
      Hardware ID                                       ACPI\PNP0C02
      PnP Device                                        Motherboard Resources

    Device Resources:
      Port                                              0010-001F
      Port                                              0022-003F
      Port                                              0044-005F
      Port                                              0062-0063
      Port                                              0065-006F
      Port                                              0074-007F
      Port                                              0091-0093
      Port                                              00A2-00BF
      Port                                              00E0-00EF
      Port                                              04D0-04D1
      Port                                              0800-087F

  [ System devices / Motherboard resources ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Motherboard resources
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.2180
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          machine.inf
      Hardware ID                                       ACPI\PNP0C02
      PnP Device                                        Motherboard Resources

    Device Resources:
      Memory                                            E0000000-EFFFFFFF

  [ System devices / Motherboard resources ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Motherboard resources
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.2180
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          machine.inf
      Hardware ID                                       ACPI\PNP0C02
      PnP Device                                        Motherboard Resources

    Device Resources:
      Memory                                            00000000-00000FFF
      Memory                                            FEE00400-FEE00FFF
      Port                                              0228-022F
      Port                                              040B-040B
      Port                                              04D6-04D6
      Port                                              0C00-0C01
      Port                                              0C14-0C14
      Port                                              0C50-0C52
      Port                                              0C6C-0C6D
      Port                                              0C6F-0C6F
      Port                                              0CD4-0CDF
      Port                                              4000-40FE
      Port                                              4210-4217

  [ System devices / Numeric data processor ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Numeric data processor
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.2180
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          machine.inf
      Hardware ID                                       ACPI\PNP0C04
      PnP Device                                        Numeric Data Processor

    Device Resources:
      IRQ                                               13
      Port                                              00F0-00FF

  [ System devices / PCI bus ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                PCI bus
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.2180
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          machine.inf
      Hardware ID                                       ACPI\PNP0A03
      PnP Device                                        PCI Bus

    Device Resources:
      Memory                                            000A0000-000BFFFF
      Memory                                            000C0000-000DFFFF
      Memory                                            50000000-FEBFFFFF
      Port                                              0000-0CF7
      Port                                              0D00-FFFF

  [ System devices / PCI standard host CPU bridge ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                PCI standard host CPU bridge
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.2180
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          machine.inf
      Hardware ID                                       PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_5950&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00
      Location Information                              PCI bus 0, device 0, function 0
      PCI Device                                        ATI Radeon Xpress 200 (RS480/RS482/RX480/RX482) Chipset - Host Bridge

  [ System devices / PCI standard host CPU bridge ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                PCI standard host CPU bridge
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.2180
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          machine.inf
      Hardware ID                                       PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1103&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00
      Location Information                              PCI bus 0, device 24, function 3
      PCI Device                                        AMD Hammer - Miscellaneous Control

  [ System devices / PCI standard host CPU bridge ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                PCI standard host CPU bridge
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.2180
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          machine.inf
      Hardware ID                                       PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1102&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00
      Location Information                              PCI bus 0, device 24, function 2
      PCI Device                                        AMD Hammer - DRAM Controller

  [ System devices / PCI standard host CPU bridge ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                PCI standard host CPU bridge
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.2180
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          machine.inf
      Hardware ID                                       PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1101&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00
      Location Information                              PCI bus 0, device 24, function 1
      PCI Device                                        AMD Hammer - Address Map

  [ System devices / PCI standard host CPU bridge ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                PCI standard host CPU bridge
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.2180
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          machine.inf
      Hardware ID                                       PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1100&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00
      Location Information                              PCI bus 0, device 24, function 0
      PCI Device                                        AMD Hammer - HyperTransport Technology Configuration

  [ System devices / PCI standard ISA bridge ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                PCI standard ISA bridge
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.2180
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          machine.inf
      Hardware ID                                       PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4377&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00
      Location Information                              PCI bus 0, device 20, function 3
      PCI Device                                        ATI SB400 - PCI-ISA Bridge

  [ System devices / PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.2180
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          machine.inf
      Hardware ID                                       PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4371&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00
      Location Information                              PCI bus 0, device 20, function 4
      PCI Device                                        ATI SB400 - PCI-PCI Bridge

  [ System devices / PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.2180
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          machine.inf
      Hardware ID                                       PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_5A34&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00
      Location Information                              PCI bus 0, device 2, function 0
      PCI Device                                        ATI Radeon Xpress 200 Chipset - PCI Express Root Port

    Device Resources:
      Memory                                            000A0000-000BFFFF
      Memory                                            B0000000-CFFFFFFF
      Memory                                            FDD00000-FDDFFFFF
      Port                                              03B0-03BB
      Port                                              03C0-03DF
      Port                                              E000-EFFF

  [ System devices / Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.2180
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          machine.inf
      Hardware ID                                       root\swenum

  [ System devices / Printer Port Logical Interface ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Printer Port Logical Interface
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.2180
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          machine.inf
      Hardware ID                                       LPTENUM\MicrosoftRawPort958A
      Location Information                              LPT1

  [ System devices / Programmable interrupt controller ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Programmable interrupt controller
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.2180
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          machine.inf
      Hardware ID                                       ACPI\PNP0000
      PnP Device                                        Programmable Interrupt Controller

    Device Resources:
      Port                                              0020-0021
      Port                                              00A0-00A1

  [ System devices / System board ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                System board
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.2180
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          machine.inf
      Hardware ID                                       ACPI\PNP0C01
      PnP Device                                        System Board Extension

    Device Resources:
      Memory                                            00000000-0009FFFF
      Memory                                            000D5000-000D7FFF
      Memory                                            000F0000-000F7FFF
      Memory                                            000F8000-000FBFFF
      Memory                                            000FC000-000FFFFF
      Memory                                            00100000-4FEEFFFF
      Memory                                            4FEF0000-4FEFFFFF
      Memory                                            4FF00000-4FFFFFFF
      Memory                                            FEC00000-FEC00FFF
      Memory                                            FEE00000-FEE00FFF
      Memory                                            FFF80000-FFFEFFFF
      Memory                                            FFFF0000-FFFFFFFF

  [ System devices / System CMOS/real time clock ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                System CMOS/real time clock
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.2180
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          machine.inf
      Hardware ID                                       ACPI\PNP0B00
      PnP Device                                        Real-Time Clock

    Device Resources:
      IRQ                                               08
      Port                                              0070-0073

  [ System devices / System speaker ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                System speaker
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.2180
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          machine.inf
      Hardware ID                                       ACPI\PNP0800
      PnP Device                                        PC Speaker

    Device Resources:
      Port                                              0061-0061

  [ System devices / System timer ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                System timer
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.2180
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          machine.inf
      Hardware ID                                       ACPI\PNP0100
      PnP Device                                        System Timer

    Device Resources:
      IRQ                                               00
      Port                                              0040-0043

  [ System devices / Terminal Server Device Redirector ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Terminal Server Device Redirector
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.2180
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          machine.inf
      Hardware ID                                       ROOT\RDPDR

  [ System devices / Terminal Server Keyboard Driver ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.2180
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          machine.inf
      Hardware ID                                       ROOT\RDP_KBD

  [ System devices / Terminal Server Mouse Driver ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Terminal Server Mouse Driver
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.2180
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          machine.inf
      Hardware ID                                       ROOT\RDP_MOU

  [ System devices / Volume Manager ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Volume Manager
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.2180
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          machine.inf
      Hardware ID                                       ROOT\FTDISK

  [ Universal Serial Bus controllers / Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller
      Driver Date                                       6/1/2002
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          usbport.inf
      Hardware ID                                       PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4373&SUBSYS_71411462&REV_00
      Location Information                              PCI bus 0, device 19, function 2
      PCI Device                                        ATI SB400 - USB 2.0 Controller

    Device Resources:
      IRQ                                               19
      Memory                                            FE02B000-FE02BFFF

  [ Universal Serial Bus controllers / Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.2180
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          usbport.inf
      Hardware ID                                       PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4374&SUBSYS_71411462&REV_00
      Location Information                              PCI bus 0, device 19, function 0
      PCI Device                                        ATI SB400 - USB Controller

    Device Resources:
      IRQ                                               19
      Memory                                            FE02D000-FE02DFFF

  [ Universal Serial Bus controllers / Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.2180
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          usbport.inf
      Hardware ID                                       PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4375&SUBSYS_71411462&REV_00
      Location Information                              PCI bus 0, device 19, function 1
      PCI Device                                        ATI SB400 - USB Controller

    Device Resources:
      IRQ                                               19
      Memory                                            FE02C000-FE02CFFF

  [ Universal Serial Bus controllers / USB Composite Device ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                USB Composite Device
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          usb.inf
      Hardware ID                                       USB\Vid_08ca&Pid_2024&Rev_0100
      Location Information                              DV 4500

  [ Universal Serial Bus controllers / USB Mass Storage Device ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                USB Mass Storage Device
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.0
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          usbstor.inf
      Hardware ID                                       USB\Vid_058f&Pid_9360&Rev_0100
      Location Information                              USB Reader

  [ Universal Serial Bus controllers / USB Root Hub ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                USB Root Hub
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.2180
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          usbport.inf
      Hardware ID                                       USB\ROOT_HUB20&VID1002&PID4373&REV0000

  [ Universal Serial Bus controllers / USB Root Hub ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                USB Root Hub
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.2180
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          usbport.inf
      Hardware ID                                       USB\ROOT_HUB&VID1002&PID4375&REV0000

  [ Universal Serial Bus controllers / USB Root Hub ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                USB Root Hub
      Driver Date                                       7/1/2001
      Driver Version                                    5.1.2600.2180
      Driver Provider                                   Microsoft
      INF File                                          usbport.inf
      Hardware ID                                       USB\ROOT_HUB&VID1002&PID4374&REV0000

  [ Unknown / DV 4500 ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                DV 4500
      Hardware ID                                       USB\Vid_08ca&Pid_2024&Rev_0100&MI_00
      Location Information                              DV 4500

  [ Unknown / DV 4500 ]

    Device Properties:
      Driver Description                                DV 4500
      Hardware ID                                       USB\Vid_08ca&Pid_2024&Rev_0100&MI_01
      Location Information                              DV 4500


--------[ Physical Devices ]--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    PCI Devices:
      Bus 0, Device 24, Function 1                      AMD Hammer - Address Map
      Bus 0, Device 24, Function 2                      AMD Hammer - DRAM Controller
      Bus 0, Device 24, Function 0                      AMD Hammer - HyperTransport Technology Configuration
      Bus 0, Device 24, Function 3                      AMD Hammer - Miscellaneous Control
      Bus 0, Device 0, Function 0                       ATI Radeon Xpress 200 (RS480/RS482/RX480/RX482) Chipset - Host Bridge
      Bus 0, Device 2, Function 0                       ATI Radeon Xpress 200 Chipset - PCI Express Root Port
      Bus 1, Device 0, Function 1                       ATI RV530 LE - Secondary Video Adapter
      Bus 1, Device 0, Function 0                       ATI RV530 LE Video Adapter
      Bus 0, Device 20, Function 1                      ATI SB400 - IDE Controller
      Bus 0, Device 20, Function 3                      ATI SB400 - PCI-ISA Bridge
      Bus 0, Device 20, Function 4                      ATI SB400 - PCI-PCI Bridge
      Bus 0, Device 17, Function 0                      ATI SB400 - SATA Controller
      Bus 0, Device 18, Function 0                      ATI SB400 - SATA Controller
      Bus 0, Device 20, Function 0                      ATI SB400 - SMBus Controller
      Bus 0, Device 19, Function 2                      ATI SB400 - USB 2.0 Controller
      Bus 0, Device 19, Function 0                      ATI SB400 - USB Controller
      Bus 0, Device 19, Function 1                      ATI SB400 - USB Controller
      Bus 2, Device 0, Function 0                       Creative Audigy LS Audio Processor
      Bus 2, Device 1, Function 0                       Ralink RT2500 802.11g Wireless Network Adapter
      Bus 2, Device 3, Function 0                       Realtek RTL8139 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter [A/B/C]
      Bus 2, Device 4, Function 0                       VIA VT6307 Fire IIM IEEE1394 Host Controller

    PnP Devices:
      PNP0303                                           101/102-Key or MS Natural Keyboard
      PNP0501                                           16550A-compatible UART Serial Port
      PNP0C08                                           ACPI Driver/BIOS
      FIXEDBUTTON                                       ACPI Fixed Feature Button
      PNPA000                                           Adaptec 154x-compatible Controller
      AUTHENTICAMD_-_X86_FAMILY_15_MODEL_31             AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+
      PNP0200                                           DMA Controller
      PNP0A06                                           Extended IO Bus
      PNP0700                                           Floppy Disk Controller
      PNP0C02                                           Motherboard Resources
      PNP0C02                                           Motherboard Resources
      PNP0C02                                           Motherboard Resources
      PNP0C04                                           Numeric Data Processor
      PNP0400                                           Parallel Port
      PNP0800                                           PC Speaker
      PNP0A03                                           PCI Bus
      PNP0C0C                                           Power Button
      PNP0000                                           Programmable Interrupt Controller
      PNP0B00                                           Real-Time Clock
      PNP0C01                                           System Board Extension
      PNP0100                                           System Timer

    LPT PnP Devices:
      MICROSOFTRAWPORT                                  Printer Port Logical Interface

    USB Devices:
      08CA 2024                                         DV 4500
      08CA 2024                                         DV 4500
      045E 0040                                         Microsoft USB Wheel Mouse Optical
      08CA 2024                                         USB Audio Device
      08CA 2024                                         USB Composite Device
      058F 9360                                         USB Mass Storage Device

    Ports:
      COM1                                              Communications Port (COM1)
      LPT1                                              Printer Port (LPT1)


--------[ PCI Devices ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  [ AMD Hammer - Address Map ]

    Device Properties:
      Device Description                                AMD Hammer - Address Map
      Bus Type                                          PCI
      Bus / Device / Function                           0 / 24 / 1
      Device ID                                         1022-1101
      Subsystem ID                                      0000-0000
      Device Class                                      0600 (Host/PCI Bridge)
      Revision                                          00
      Fast Back-to-Back Transactions                    Not Supported

    Device Features:
      66 MHz Operation                                  Not Supported
      Bus Mastering                                     Disabled

  [ AMD Hammer - DRAM Controller ]

    Device Properties:
      Device Description                                AMD Hammer - DRAM Controller
      Bus Type                                          PCI
      Bus / Device / Function                           0 / 24 / 2
      Device ID                                         1022-1102
      Subsystem ID                                      0000-0000
      Device Class                                      0600 (Host/PCI Bridge)
      Revision                                          00
      Fast Back-to-Back Transactions                    Not Supported

    Device Features:
      66 MHz Operation                                  Not Supported
      Bus Mastering                                     Disabled

  [ AMD Hammer - HyperTransport Technology Configuration ]

    Device Properties:
      Device Description                                AMD Hammer - HyperTransport Technology Configuration
      Bus Type                                          PCI
      Bus / Device / Function                           0 / 24 / 0
      Device ID                                         1022-1100
      Subsystem ID                                      0000-0000
      Device Class                                      0600 (Host/PCI Bridge)
      Revision                                          00
      Fast Back-to-Back Transactions                    Not Supported

    Device Features:
      66 MHz Operation                                  Not Supported
      Bus Mastering                                     Disabled

    HyperTransport LDT0:
      HyperTransport Version                            1.02
      Link Type                                         Noncoherent
      Link Status                                       Connected
      Max Link Width In / Out                           16-bit / 16-bit
      Utilized Link Width In / Out                      16-bit / 16-bit
      Max Link Frequency                                800 MHz
      Current Link Frequency                            800 MHz
      Primary / Secondary Bus Number                    0 / 0
      Isochronous Flow Control Mode                     Not Supported
      CRC Error Detected                                No
      CRC Test Mode                                     Not Supported
      Extended CTL Required                             No
      Extended Register Set                             Not Supported
      HyperTransport Stop Mode                          Supported
      Link Failure Detected                             No

  [ AMD Hammer - Miscellaneous Control ]

    Device Properties:
      Device Description                                AMD Hammer - Miscellaneous Control
      Bus Type                                          PCI
      Bus / Device / Function                           0 / 24 / 3
      Device ID                                         1022-1103
      Subsystem ID                                      0000-0000
      Device Class                                      0600 (Host/PCI Bridge)
      Revision                                          00
      Fast Back-to-Back Transactions                    Not Supported

    Device Features:
      66 MHz Operation                                  Not Supported
      Bus Mastering                                     Disabled

  [ ATI Radeon Xpress 200 (RS480/RS482/RX480/RX482) Chipset - Host Bridge ]

    Device Properties:
      Device Description                                ATI Radeon Xpress 200 (RS480/RS482/RX480/RX482) Chipset - Host Bridge
      Bus Type                                          PCI
      Bus / Device / Function                           0 / 0 / 0
      Device ID                                         1002-5950
      Subsystem ID                                      1462-7141
      Device Class                                      0600 (Host/PCI Bridge)
      Revision                                          00
      Fast Back-to-Back Transactions                    Not Supported

    Device Features:
      66 MHz Operation                                  Supported
      Bus Mastering                                     Enabled

  [ ATI Radeon Xpress 200 Chipset - PCI Express Root Port ]

    Device Properties:
      Device Description                                ATI Radeon Xpress 200 Chipset - PCI Express Root Port
      Bus Type                                          PCI
      Bus / Device / Function                           0 / 2 / 0
      Device ID                                         1002-5A34
      Subsystem ID                                      0000-0000
      Device Class                                      0604 (PCI/PCI Bridge)
      Revision                                          00
      Fast Back-to-Back Transactions                    Not Supported

    Device Features:
      66 MHz Operation                                  Not Supported
      Bus Mastering                                     Enabled

  [ ATI RV530 LE - Secondary Video Adapter ]

    Device Properties:
      Device Description                                ATI RV530 LE - Secondary Video Adapter
      Bus Type                                          PCI Express x16
      Bus / Device / Function                           1 / 0 / 1
      Device ID                                         1002-71E6
      Subsystem ID                                      17AF-2069
      Device Class                                      0380 (Display Controller)
      Revision                                          00
      Fast Back-to-Back Transactions                    Not Supported

    Device Features:
      66 MHz Operation                                  Not Supported
      Bus Mastering                                     Enabled

  [ ATI RV530 LE Video Adapter ]

    Device Properties:
      Device Description                                ATI RV530 LE Video Adapter
      Bus Type                                          PCI Express x16
      Bus / Device / Function                           1 / 0 / 0
      Device ID                                         1002-71C6
      Subsystem ID                                      17AF-2068
      Device Class                                      0300 (VGA Display Controller)
      Revision                                          00
      Fast Back-to-Back Transactions                    Not Supported

    Device Features:
      66 MHz Operation                                  Not Supported
      Bus Mastering                                     Enabled

  [ ATI SB400 - IDE Controller ]

    Device Properties:
      Device Description                                ATI SB400 - IDE Controller
      Bus Type                                          PCI
      Bus / Device / Function                           0 / 20 / 1
      Device ID                                         1002-4376
      Subsystem ID                                      1462-7141
      Device Class                                      0101 (IDE Controller)
      Revision                                          00
      Fast Back-to-Back Transactions                    Not Supported

    Device Features:
      66 MHz Operation                                  Supported
      Bus Mastering                                     Enabled

  [ ATI SB400 - PCI-ISA Bridge ]

    Device Properties:
      Device Description                                ATI SB400 - PCI-ISA Bridge
      Bus Type                                          PCI
      Bus / Device / Function                           0 / 20 / 3
      Device ID                                         1002-4377
      Subsystem ID                                      1462-7141
      Device Class                                      0601 (PCI/ISA Bridge)
      Revision                                          00
      Fast Back-to-Back Transactions                    Not Supported

    Device Features:
      66 MHz Operation                                  Supported
      Bus Mastering                                     Enabled

  [ ATI SB400 - PCI-PCI Bridge ]

    Device Properties:
      Device Description                                ATI SB400 - PCI-PCI Bridge
      Bus Type                                          PCI
      Bus / Device / Function                           0 / 20 / 4
      Device ID                                         1002-4371
      Subsystem ID                                      0000-0000
      Device Class                                      0604 (PCI/PCI Bridge)
      Revision                                          00
      Fast Back-to-Back Transactions                    Supported, Disabled

    Device Features:
      66 MHz Operation                                  Supported
      Bus Mastering                                     Enabled

  [ ATI SB400 - SATA Controller ]

    Device Properties:
      Device Description                                ATI SB400 - SATA Controller
      Bus Type                                          PCI
      Bus / Device / Function                           0 / 17 / 0
      Device ID                                         1002-437A
      Subsystem ID                                      1462-7141
      Device Class                                      0101 (IDE Controller)
      Revision                                          00
      Fast Back-to-Back Transactions                    Supported, Disabled

    Device Features:
      66 MHz Operation                                  Supported
      Bus Mastering                                     Enabled

  [ ATI SB400 - SATA Controller ]

    Device Properties:
      Device Description                                ATI SB400 - SATA Controller
      Bus Type                                          PCI
      Bus / Device / Function                           0 / 18 / 0
      Device ID                                         1002-4379
      Subsystem ID                                      1462-7141
      Device Class                                      0101 (IDE Controller)
      Revision                                          00
      Fast Back-to-Back Transactions                    Supported, Disabled

    Device Features:
      66 MHz Operation                                  Supported
      Bus Mastering                                     Enabled

  [ ATI SB400 - SMBus Controller ]

    Device Properties:
      Device Description                                ATI SB400 - SMBus Controller
      Bus Type                                          PCI
      Bus / Device / Function                           0 / 20 / 0
      Device ID                                         1002-4372
      Subsystem ID                                      1462-7141
      Device Class                                      0C05 (Serial Bus Controller)
      Revision                                          04
      Fast Back-to-Back Transactions                    Not Supported

    Device Features:
      66 MHz Operation                                  Supported
      Bus Mastering                                     Disabled

  [ ATI SB400 - USB 2.0 Controller ]

    Device Properties:
      Device Description                                ATI SB400 - USB 2.0 Controller
      Bus Type                                          PCI
      Bus / Device / Function                           0 / 19 / 2
      Device ID                                         1002-4373
      Subsystem ID                                      1462-7141
      Device Class                                      0C03 (USB Controller)
      Revision                                          00
      Fast Back-to-Back Transactions                    Supported, Disabled

    Device Features:
      66 MHz Operation                                  Supported
      Bus Mastering                                     Enabled

  [ ATI SB400 - USB Controller ]

    Device Properties:
      Device Description                                ATI SB400 - USB Controller
      Bus Type                                          PCI
      Bus / Device / Function                           0 / 19 / 0
      Device ID                                         1002-4374
      Subsystem ID                                      1462-7141
      Device Class                                      0C03 (USB Controller)
      Revision                                          00
      Fast Back-to-Back Transactions                    Supported, Disabled

    Device Features:
      66 MHz Operation                                  Supported
      Bus Mastering                                     Enabled

  [ ATI SB400 - USB Controller ]

    Device Properties:
      Device Description                                ATI SB400 - USB Controller
      Bus Type                                          PCI
      Bus / Device / Function                           0 / 19 / 1
      Device ID                                         1002-4375
      Subsystem ID                                      1462-7141
      Device Class                                      0C03 (USB Controller)
      Revision                                          00
      Fast Back-to-Back Transactions                    Supported, Disabled

    Device Features:
      66 MHz Operation                                  Supported
      Bus Mastering                                     Enabled

  [ Creative Audigy LS Audio Processor ]

    Device Properties:
      Device Description                                Creative Audigy LS Audio Processor
      Bus Type                                          PCI
      Bus / Device / Function                           2 / 0 / 0
      Device ID                                         1102-0007
      Subsystem ID                                      1102-100A
      Device Class                                      0401 (Audio Device)
      Revision                                          00
      Fast Back-to-Back Transactions                    Supported, Disabled

    Device Features:
      66 MHz Operation                                  Not Supported
      Bus Mastering                                     Enabled

  [ Ralink RT2500 802.11g Wireless Network Adapter ]

    Device Properties:
      Device Description                                Ralink RT2500 802.11g Wireless Network Adapter
      Bus Type                                          PCI
      Bus / Device / Function                           2 / 1 / 0
      Device ID                                         1814-0201
      Subsystem ID                                      1737-0032
      Device Class                                      0280 (Network Controller)
      Revision                                          01
      Fast Back-to-Back Transactions                    Not Supported

    Device Features:
      66 MHz Operation                                  Not Supported
      Bus Mastering                                     Enabled

  [ Realtek RTL8139 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter [A/B/C] ]

    Device Properties:
      Device Description                                Realtek RTL8139 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter [A/B/C]
      Bus Type                                          PCI
      Bus / Device / Function                           2 / 3 / 0
      Device ID                                         10EC-8139
      Subsystem ID                                      1462-093C
      Device Class                                      0200 (Ethernet Controller)
      Revision                                          10
      Fast Back-to-Back Transactions                    Supported, Disabled

    Device Features:
      66 MHz Operation                                  Not Supported
      Bus Mastering                                     Enabled

  [ VIA VT6307 Fire IIM IEEE1394 Host Controller ]

    Device Properties:
      Device Description                                VIA VT6307 Fire IIM IEEE1394 Host Controller
      Bus Type                                          PCI
      Bus / Device / Function                           2 / 4 / 0
      Device ID                                         1106-3044
      Subsystem ID                                      1462-093D
      Device Class                                      0C00 (Firewire Controller)
      Revision                                          80
      Fast Back-to-Back Transactions                    Not Supported

    Device Features:
      66 MHz Operation                                  Not Supported
      Bus Mastering                                     Enabled


--------[ Device Resources ]--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    DMA 02                       Exclusive             Standard floppy disk controller
    DMA 04                       Exclusive             Direct memory access controller
    IRQ 00                       Exclusive             System timer
    IRQ 01                       Exclusive             Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
    IRQ 04                       Exclusive             Communications Port (COM1)
    IRQ 06                       Exclusive             Standard floppy disk controller
    IRQ 08                       Exclusive             System CMOS/real time clock
    IRQ 09                       Shared                SCSI/RAID Host Controller
    IRQ 13                       Exclusive             Numeric data processor
    IRQ 14                       Exclusive             Primary IDE Channel
    IRQ 15                       Exclusive             Secondary IDE Channel
    IRQ 18                       Shared                Radeon X1650 Series
    IRQ 19                       Shared                Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller
    IRQ 19                       Shared                Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
    IRQ 19                       Shared                Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
    IRQ 20                       Shared                Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC
    IRQ 20                       Shared                Sound Blaster Audigy
    IRQ 21                       Shared                Linksys Wireless-G PCI Adapter
    IRQ 21                       Shared                Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System
    IRQ 21                       Shared                VIA OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller
    IRQ 22                       Shared                Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
    IRQ 23                       Shared                Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
    Memory 00000000-00000FFF     Shared                Motherboard resources
    Memory 00000000-0009FFFF     Exclusive             System board
    Memory 000A0000-000BFFFF     Shared                PCI bus
    Memory 000A0000-000BFFFF     Shared                Radeon X1650 Series
    Memory 000A0000-000BFFFF     Undetermined          PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
    Memory 000C0000-000DFFFF     Shared                PCI bus
    Memory 000D5000-000D7FFF     Exclusive             System board
    Memory 000F0000-000F7FFF     Exclusive             System board
    Memory 000F8000-000FBFFF     Exclusive             System board
    Memory 000FC000-000FFFFF     Exclusive             System board
    Memory 00100000-4FEEFFFF     Exclusive             System board
    Memory 4FEF0000-4FEFFFFF     Exclusive             System board
    Memory 4FF00000-4FFFFFFF     Exclusive             System board
    Memory 50000000-FEBFFFFF     Shared                PCI bus
    Memory B0000000-BFFFFFFF     Exclusive             Radeon X1650 Series
    Memory B0000000-CFFFFFFF     Exclusive             PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
    Memory E0000000-EFFFFFFF     Exclusive             Motherboard resources
    Memory FDCFC000-FDCFDFFF     Exclusive             Linksys Wireless-G PCI Adapter
    Memory FDCFE000-FDCFE7FF     Exclusive             VIA OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller
    Memory FDCFF000-FDCFF0FF     Exclusive             Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC
    Memory FDD00000-FDDFFFFF     Exclusive             PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
    Memory FDDE0000-FDDEFFFF     Exclusive             Radeon X1650 Series Secondary
    Memory FDDF0000-FDDFFFFF     Exclusive             Radeon X1650 Series
    Memory FE02A000-FE02A3FF     Undetermined          ATI SMBus
    Memory FE02B000-FE02BFFF     Exclusive             Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller
    Memory FE02C000-FE02CFFF     Exclusive             Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
    Memory FE02D000-FE02DFFF     Exclusive             Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
    Memory FE02E000-FE02E1FF     Exclusive             Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
    Memory FE02F000-FE02F1FF     Exclusive             Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
    Memory FEC00000-FEC00FFF     Exclusive             System board
    Memory FEE00000-FEE00FFF     Exclusive             System board
    Memory FEE00400-FEE00FFF     Shared                Motherboard resources
    Memory FFF80000-FFFEFFFF     Exclusive             System board
    Memory FFFF0000-FFFFFFFF     Exclusive             System board
    Port 0000-000F               Exclusive             Direct memory access controller
    Port 0000-0CF7               Shared                PCI bus
    Port 0010-001F               Exclusive             Motherboard resources
    Port 0020-0021               Exclusive             Programmable interrupt controller
    Port 0022-003F               Exclusive             Motherboard resources
    Port 0040-0043               Exclusive             System timer
    Port 0044-005F               Exclusive             Motherboard resources
    Port 0060-0060               Exclusive             Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
    Port 0061-0061               Exclusive             System speaker
    Port 0062-0063               Exclusive             Motherboard resources
    Port 0064-0064               Exclusive             Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
    Port 0065-006F               Exclusive             Motherboard resources
    Port 0070-0073               Exclusive             System CMOS/real time clock
    Port 0074-007F               Exclusive             Motherboard resources
    Port 0080-0090               Exclusive             Direct memory access controller
    Port 0091-0093               Exclusive             Motherboard resources
    Port 0094-009F               Exclusive             Direct memory access controller
    Port 00A0-00A1               Exclusive             Programmable interrupt controller
    Port 00A2-00BF               Exclusive             Motherboard resources
    Port 00C0-00DF               Exclusive             Direct memory access controller
    Port 00E0-00EF               Exclusive             Motherboard resources
    Port 00F0-00FF               Exclusive             Numeric data processor
    Port 0170-0177               Exclusive             Secondary IDE Channel
    Port 01F0-01F7               Exclusive             Primary IDE Channel
    Port 0228-022F               Exclusive             Motherboard resources
    Port 0274-0277               Exclusive             ISAPNP Read Data Port
    Port 0279-0279               Exclusive             ISAPNP Read Data Port
    Port 0376-0376               Exclusive             Secondary IDE Channel
    Port 0378-037F               Exclusive             Printer Port (LPT1)
    Port 03B0-03BB               Shared                Radeon X1650 Series
    Port 03B0-03BB               Undetermined          PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
    Port 03C0-03DF               Shared                Radeon X1650 Series
    Port 03C0-03DF               Undetermined          PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
    Port 03F0-03F5               Exclusive             Standard floppy disk controller
    Port 03F6-03F6               Exclusive             Primary IDE Channel
    Port 03F7-03F7               Exclusive             Standard floppy disk controller
    Port 03F8-03FF               Exclusive             Communications Port (COM1)
    Port 0400-040F               Undetermined          ATI SMBus
    Port 040B-040B               Exclusive             Motherboard resources
    Port 04D0-04D1               Exclusive             Motherboard resources
    Port 04D6-04D6               Exclusive             Motherboard resources
    Port 0800-087F               Exclusive             Motherboard resources
    Port 0A79-0A79               Exclusive             ISAPNP Read Data Port
    Port 0C00-0C01               Exclusive             Motherboard resources
    Port 0C14-0C14               Exclusive             Motherboard resources
    Port 0C50-0C52               Exclusive             Motherboard resources
    Port 0C6C-0C6D               Exclusive             Motherboard resources
    Port 0C6F-0C6F               Exclusive             Motherboard resources
    Port 0CD4-0CDF               Exclusive             Motherboard resources
    Port 0D00-FFFF               Shared                PCI bus
    Port 4000-40FE               Exclusive             Motherboard resources
    Port 4210-4217               Exclusive             Motherboard resources
    Port DD00-DD7F               Exclusive             VIA OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller
    Port DE00-DEFF               Exclusive             Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC
    Port DF00-DF1F               Exclusive             Sound Blaster Audigy
    Port E000-EFFF               Exclusive             PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
    Port EF00-EFFF               Exclusive             Radeon X1650 Series
    Port F300-F30F               Exclusive             ATI IDE Controller
    Port F500-F50F               Exclusive             Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
    Port F600-F603               Exclusive             Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
    Port F700-F707               Exclusive             Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
    Port F800-F803               Exclusive             Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
    Port F900-F907               Exclusive             Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
    Port FA00-FA0F               Exclusive             Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
    Port FB00-FB03               Exclusive             Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
    Port FC00-FC07               Exclusive             Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
    Port FD00-FD03               Exclusive             Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
    Port FE00-FE07               Exclusive             Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
    Port FFE0-FFEF               Exclusive             SCSI/RAID Host Controller


--------[ Input ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  [ Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard ]

    Keyboard Properties:
      Keyboard Name                                     Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
      Keyboard Type                                     IBM enhanced (101- or 102-key) keyboard
      Keyboard Layout                                   US
      ANSI Code Page                                    1252 - Western European (Windows)
      OEM Code Page                                     437
      Repeat Delay                                      1
      Repeat Rate                                       31

  [ Microsoft USB Wheel Mouse Optical ]

    Mouse Properties:
      Mouse Name                                        Microsoft USB Wheel Mouse Optical
      Mouse Buttons                                     3
      Mouse Hand                                        Right
      Pointer Speed                                     1
      Double-Click Time                                 500 msec
      X/Y Threshold                                     6 / 10
      Wheel Scroll Lines                                3

    Mouse Features:
      Active Window Tracking                            Disabled
      ClickLock                                         Disabled
      Hide Pointer While Typing                         Enabled
      Mouse Wheel                                       Present
      Move Pointer To Default Button                    Disabled
      Pointer Trails                                    Disabled
      Sonar                                             Disabled

    Mouse Manufacturer:
      Company Name                                      Microsoft Corporation
      Product Information                               http://www.microsoft.com/hardware/mouse/default.asp
      Driver Download                                   http://www.microsoft.com/hardware/mouse/download.asp


--------[ Memory Read ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    P4EE                    3733 MHz  MSI P4N Diamond                                                         nForce4-SLI-Intel     Dual DDR2-667            7630 MB/s
    P4EE                    3733 MHz  Dell Dimension XPS                                                      i925XE                Dual DDR2-533            6920 MB/s
    Pentium EE 840          3200 MHz  Intel D955XBK                                                           i955X                 Dual DDR2-667            6100 MB/s
    Athlon64 3500+          2200 MHz  MSI K8N Neo2 Platinum                                                   nForce3-Ultra         Dual PC3200 DDR          6030 MB/s
    P4 540                  3200 MHz  Abit IC7-MAX3                                                           i875P                 Dual PC3200 DDR          5780 MB/s
    P4 560                  3600 MHz  Intel D925XCV                                                           i925X                 Dual DDR2-533            5570 MB/s
    P4 560                  3600 MHz  Foxconn 915A01-P                                                        i915P                 Dual DDR2-533            5420 MB/s
    Athlon64 FX-51          2200 MHz  Asus SK8N                                                               nForce3Pro-150        Dual PC3200R DDR         5400 MB/s
    P4 520                  2800 MHz  Soltek SL-PT880E-RL                                                     PT880                 Dual PC3200 DDR          5370 MB/s
    Athlon64 X2 4800+       2400 MHz  Asus A8N-SLI Deluxe                                                     nForce4-SLI           Dual PC3200 DDR          5100 MB/s
    P4                      3000 MHz  Intel D875PBZ                                                           i875P                 Dual PC3200 DDR          4880 MB/s
    P4EE                    3400 MHz  Intel D925XCV                                                           i925X                 Dual DDR2-533            4480 MB/s
    P4                      2800 MHz  Gigabyte GA-8S655TX Ultra                                               SiS655TX              Dual PC3200 DDR          4370 MB/s
    P4                      3000 MHz  Intel D865PERL                                                          i865PE                Dual PC3200 DDR          4070 MB/s
    P4                      3200 MHz  Gigabyte GA-8TRS350MT                                                   RS350 Ext.            Dual PC3200 DDR          3830 MB/s
    Xeon                    2800 MHz  Asus PC-DL                                                              i875P                 Dual PC2700 DDR          3660 MB/s
    P4                      2400 MHz  Iwill P4GB                                                              iE7205                Dual PC2100 DDR          3560 MB/s
    P4                      2400 MHz  Intel D850EMV2                                                          i850E                 Dual PC1066 RDRAM        3240 MB/s
    Athlon64 3000+          2000 MHz  Gigabyte GA-K8N Pro                                                     nForce3-150           PC3200 DDR SDRAM         3050 MB/s
    Athlon64 3200+          2000 MHz  MSI K8T Neo-FIS2R                                                       K8T800                PC3200 DDR SDRAM         2980 MB/s
    Athlon64                2000 MHz  MSI RS480M2/RX480M2 (MS-7093)                                           RS480/RX480           PC3200 DDR SDRAM         2892 MB/s
    Pentium M 730J          1600 MHz  Acer TravelMate 4150                                                    i915PM                Dual DDR2-400            2880 MB/s
    AthlonXP 3200+          2200 MHz  Shuttle FN45                                                            nForce2-U400          PC3200 DDR SDRAM         2790 MB/s
    AthlonXP 3200+          2200 MHz  Asus A7V880                                                             KT880                 Dual PC3200 DDR          2590 MB/s
    P4                      2533 MHz  DFI NT72-SC                                                             i850E                 Dual PC800 RDRAM         2560 MB/s
    AthlonXP 2700+          2166 MHz  Chaintech 7NJL1                                                         nForce2-SPP           Dual PC2700 DDR          2500 MB/s
    Pentium M               1500 MHz  Acer TravelMate 4500                                                    i855GME Ext.          PC2700 DDR SDRAM         2470 MB/s
    AthlonXP 2700+          2166 MHz  Asus A7N8X                                                              nForce2-SPP           Dual PC2700 DDR          2450 MB/s
    P4                      2533 MHz  Gigabyte GA-8PE667 Ultra                                                i845PE                PC2700 DDR SDRAM         2450 MB/s
    P4                      3066 MHz  Asus P4PE                                                               i845PE                PC2700 DDR SDRAM         2400 MB/s
    AthlonXP 3200+          2200 MHz  ASRock K7S8XE+                                                          SiS748                PC3200 DDR SDRAM         2370 MB/s
    P4                      2400 MHz  Asus P4S533-E                                                           SiS645DX              PC2700 DDR SDRAM         2330 MB/s
    AthlonXP 2600+          2100 MHz  MSI KT4V                                                                KT400                 PC2700 DDR SDRAM         2270 MB/s
    P4                      2400 MHz  Gigabyte GA-8GE667 Pro                                                  i845GE Int.           PC2700 DDR SDRAM         2240 MB/s
    Sempron 2600+           1833 MHz  ASRock K7VT4A+                                                          KT400A                PC2700 DDR SDRAM         2150 MB/s
    P4                      1300 MHz  Dell Dimension 8100                                                     i850                  Dual PC600 RDRAM         2040 MB/s
    Celeron                 1700 MHz  DFI PE21-EC                                                             P4X400                PC2100 DDR SDRAM         2020 MB/s
    Celeron                 2000 MHz  Gigabyte GA-8PEMT4                                                      i845PE                PC2100 DDR SDRAM         2000 MB/s
    AthlonXP 2100+          1733 MHz  Abit NF7                                                                nForce2-SPP           Dual PC2100 DDR          1990 MB/s
    P4                      2400 MHz  Asus P4S533-E                                                           SiS645DX              PC2100 DDR SDRAM         1960 MB/s
    P4                      1600 MHz  Asus P4B266                                                             i845D                 PC2100 DDR SDRAM         1940 MB/s
    P4                      1800 MHz  MSI 845E Max                                                            i845E                 PC2100 DDR SDRAM         1940 MB/s
    P4                      2000 MHz  Shuttle AV40                                                            P4X266                PC2100 DDR SDRAM         1920 MB/s
    AthlonXP 2200+          1800 MHz  Chaintech 7NJL1                                                         nForce2-SPP           PC2100 DDR SDRAM         1900 MB/s
    Celeron                 1700 MHz  Asus P4S333-VM                                                          SiS650 Ext.           PC2100 DDR SDRAM         1870 MB/s
    Celeron                 1800 MHz  TriGem Imperial                                                         i845GL Int.           PC2100 DDR SDRAM         1870 MB/s
    AthlonXP 2000+          1666 MHz  Epox EP-8KHA+                                                           KT266A                PC2100 DDR SDRAM         1850 MB/s
    P4                      1700 MHz  ASRock PE Pro                                                           SiS645                PC2100 DDR SDRAM         1810 MB/s
    AthlonXP 1800+          1533 MHz  Abit AT7-MAX2                                                           KT400                 PC2100 DDR SDRAM         1790 MB/s
    AthlonXP 2000+          1666 MHz  MSI KT3 Ultra-ARU                                                       KT333                 PC2100 DDR SDRAM         1770 MB/s
    AthlonXP 1800+          1533 MHz  ECS K7S5A                                                               SiS735                PC2100 DDR SDRAM         1710 MB/s
    Athlon                  1200 MHz  Abit KG7                                                                AMD760                PC2100 DDR SDRAM         1700 MB/s
    Athlon                  1200 MHz  Asus A7M266                                                             AMD760                PC2100 DDR SDRAM         1560 MB/s
    AthlonXP 1500+          1333 MHz  Asus A7V266                                                             KT266                 PC2100 DDR SDRAM         1500 MB/s
    Celeron                 1700 MHz  ECS P4S5A/DX+                                                           SiS645DX              PC133 SDRAM              1040 MB/s
    AthlonXP 1700+          1466 MHz  AOpen AK73A                                                             KT133A                PC133 SDRAM               990 MB/s
    PIII-E                   866 MHz  Asus CUSL2                                                              i815E Ext.            PC133 SDRAM               980 MB/s
    P4                      1600 MHz  Dell Dimension 4300                                                     i845                  PC133 SDRAM               950 MB/s
    PIII-E                   866 MHz  ECS P6VAP-A+                                                            ApolloPro133A         PC133 SDRAM               840 MB/s
    PIII-E                   600 MHz  Acorp 6V8633A                                                           ApolloPro266          PC2100 DDR SDRAM          770 MB/s
    PIII-E                   866 MHz  Intel CC820                                                             i820                  PC100 SDRAM               760 MB/s
    AthlonXP 1700+          1466 MHz  PCChips M810LR                                                          SiS730S Ext.          PC133 SDRAM               740 MB/s
    Athlon                   600 MHz  Asus K7M                                                                AMD-750               PC100 SDRAM               730 MB/s
    Celeron                  900 MHz  MSI 815EP Pro                                                           i815EP                PC100 SDRAM               710 MB/s
    PIII                     600 MHz  Asus P2B                                                                i440BX                PC133 SDRAM               670 MB/s
    C3                      1333 MHz  VIA EPIA SP                                                             CN400 Int.            PC3200 DDR SDRAM          550 MB/s
    Duron                    850 MHz  Gigabyte GA-7IXE4                                                       AMD750                PC100 SDRAM               460 MB/s
    Celeron                  466 MHz  IBM 628848U                                                             i810 Int.             PC66 SDRAM                390 MB/s
    PII                      266 MHz  Intel DK440LX                                                           i440LX                PC66 SDRAM                350 MB/s
    K6-III                   450 MHz  Asus P5A                                                                ALADDiN5              PC100 SDRAM               290 MB/s
    K6-III                   400 MHz  Epox EP-MVP3G-M                                                         MVP3                  PC100 SDRAM               260 MB/s
    K6-2                     450 MHz  Gigabyte GA-5AX                                                         ALADDiN5              PC100 SDRAM               260 MB/s
    C3                       800 MHz  VIA EPIA                                                                PLE133                PC133 SDRAM               210 MB/s
    PentiumMMX               166 MHz  Asus TX97-E                                                             i430TX                PC66 SDRAM                190 MB/s
    PentiumPro               200 MHz  Intel AP440FX                                                           i440FX                66 MHz FPM RAM            160 MB/s
    C6                       200 MHz  M Technology R525                                                       i430FX                66 MHz EDO RAM             60 MB/s
    K6                       266 MHz  Asus SP97-V                                                             SiS5598 Int.          66 MHz EDO RAM             60 MB/s
    Am5x86                   133 MHz  Gigabyte GA-5486AL                                                      ALi1489               EDO RAM                    50 MB/s


--------[ Memory Write ]------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    P4EE                    3733 MHz  MSI P4N Diamond                                                         nForce4-SLI-Intel     Dual DDR2-667            2980 MB/s
    Athlon64 3500+          2200 MHz  MSI K8N Neo2 Platinum                                                   nForce3-Ultra         Dual PC3200 DDR          2600 MB/s
    Pentium EE 840          3200 MHz  Intel D955XBK                                                           i955X                 Dual DDR2-667            2280 MB/s
    P4 560                  3600 MHz  Intel D925XCV                                                           i925X                 Dual DDR2-533            2280 MB/s
    P4 560                  3600 MHz  Foxconn 915A01-P                                                        i915P                 Dual DDR2-533            2200 MB/s
    P4EE                    3733 MHz  Dell Dimension XPS                                                      i925XE                Dual DDR2-533            2040 MB/s
    Athlon64 FX-51          2200 MHz  Asus SK8N                                                               nForce3Pro-150        Dual PC3200R DDR         1750 MB/s
    P4                      3000 MHz  Intel D875PBZ                                                           i875P                 Dual PC3200 DDR          1750 MB/s
    P4 540                  3200 MHz  Abit IC7-MAX3                                                           i875P                 Dual PC3200 DDR          1740 MB/s
    Athlon64 X2 4800+       2400 MHz  Asus A8N-SLI Deluxe                                                     nForce4-SLI           Dual PC3200 DDR          1650 MB/s
    P4EE                    3400 MHz  Intel D925XCV                                                           i925X                 Dual DDR2-533            1640 MB/s
    P4 520                  2800 MHz  Soltek SL-PT880E-RL                                                     PT880                 Dual PC3200 DDR          1550 MB/s
    Xeon                    2800 MHz  Asus PC-DL                                                              i875P                 Dual PC2700 DDR          1540 MB/s
    P4                      2800 MHz  Gigabyte GA-8S655TX Ultra                                               SiS655TX              Dual PC3200 DDR          1480 MB/s
    P4                      3000 MHz  Intel D865PERL                                                          i865PE                Dual PC3200 DDR          1440 MB/s
    P4                      2400 MHz  Intel D850EMV2                                                          i850E                 Dual PC1066 RDRAM        1330 MB/s
    Athlon64 3200+          2000 MHz  MSI K8T Neo-FIS2R                                                       K8T800                PC3200 DDR SDRAM         1220 MB/s
    AthlonXP 3200+          2200 MHz  Shuttle FN45                                                            nForce2-U400          PC3200 DDR SDRAM         1120 MB/s
    Athlon64 3000+          2000 MHz  Gigabyte GA-K8N Pro                                                     nForce3-150           PC3200 DDR SDRAM         1110 MB/s
    P4                      2533 MHz  DFI NT72-SC                                                             i850E                 Dual PC800 RDRAM         1110 MB/s
    Athlon64                2000 MHz  MSI RS480M2/RX480M2 (MS-7093)                                           RS480/RX480           PC3200 DDR SDRAM         1002 MB/s
    AthlonXP 2700+          2166 MHz  Chaintech 7NJL1                                                         nForce2-SPP           Dual PC2700 DDR          1000 MB/s
    AthlonXP 2700+          2166 MHz  Asus A7N8X                                                              nForce2-SPP           Dual PC2700 DDR           980 MB/s
    P4                      3200 MHz  Gigabyte GA-8TRS350MT                                                   RS350 Ext.            Dual PC3200 DDR           970 MB/s
    P4                      2400 MHz  Iwill P4GB                                                              iE7205                Dual PC2100 DDR           900 MB/s
    AthlonXP 3200+          2200 MHz  Asus A7V880                                                             KT880                 Dual PC3200 DDR           880 MB/s
    P4                      2533 MHz  Gigabyte GA-8PE667 Ultra                                                i845PE                PC2700 DDR SDRAM          860 MB/s
    AthlonXP 2100+          1733 MHz  Abit NF7                                                                nForce2-SPP           Dual PC2100 DDR           810 MB/s
    Pentium M 730J          1600 MHz  Acer TravelMate 4150                                                    i915PM                Dual DDR2-400             780 MB/s
    P4                      2400 MHz  Asus P4S533-E                                                           SiS645DX              PC2700 DDR SDRAM          780 MB/s
    AthlonXP 2200+          1800 MHz  Chaintech 7NJL1                                                         nForce2-SPP           PC2100 DDR SDRAM          760 MB/s
    AthlonXP 3200+          2200 MHz  ASRock K7S8XE+                                                          SiS748                PC3200 DDR SDRAM          750 MB/s
    Celeron                 1700 MHz  DFI PE21-EC                                                             P4X400                PC2100 DDR SDRAM          750 MB/s
    P4                      1600 MHz  Asus P4B266                                                             i845D                 PC2100 DDR SDRAM          740 MB/s
    AthlonXP 2600+          2100 MHz  MSI KT4V                                                                KT400                 PC2700 DDR SDRAM          730 MB/s
    P4                      3066 MHz  Asus P4PE                                                               i845PE                PC2700 DDR SDRAM          700 MB/s
    Celeron                 1700 MHz  Asus P4S333-VM                                                          SiS650 Ext.           PC2100 DDR SDRAM          700 MB/s
    P4                      2400 MHz  Gigabyte GA-8GE667 Pro                                                  i845GE Int.           PC2700 DDR SDRAM          690 MB/s
    P4                      1700 MHz  ASRock PE Pro                                                           SiS645                PC2100 DDR SDRAM          690 MB/s
    Pentium M               1500 MHz  Acer TravelMate 4500                                                    i855GME Ext.          PC2700 DDR SDRAM          680 MB/s
    P4                      2400 MHz  Asus P4S533-E                                                           SiS645DX              PC2100 DDR SDRAM          680 MB/s
    P4                      1800 MHz  MSI 845E Max                                                            i845E                 PC2100 DDR SDRAM          660 MB/s
    P4                      1300 MHz  Dell Dimension 8100                                                     i850                  Dual PC600 RDRAM          650 MB/s
    P4                      2000 MHz  Shuttle AV40                                                            P4X266                PC2100 DDR SDRAM          650 MB/s
    Celeron                 1800 MHz  TriGem Imperial                                                         i845GL Int.           PC2100 DDR SDRAM          650 MB/s
    Celeron                 2000 MHz  Gigabyte GA-8PEMT4                                                      i845PE                PC2100 DDR SDRAM          640 MB/s
    Sempron 2600+           1833 MHz  ASRock K7VT4A+                                                          KT400A                PC2700 DDR SDRAM          630 MB/s
    AthlonXP 2000+          1666 MHz  MSI KT3 Ultra-ARU                                                       KT333                 PC2100 DDR SDRAM          590 MB/s
    AthlonXP 1800+          1533 MHz  Abit AT7-MAX2                                                           KT400                 PC2100 DDR SDRAM          560 MB/s
    AthlonXP 2000+          1666 MHz  Epox EP-8KHA+                                                           KT266A                PC2100 DDR SDRAM          510 MB/s
    AthlonXP 1800+          1533 MHz  ECS K7S5A                                                               SiS735                PC2100 DDR SDRAM          510 MB/s
    Athlon                  1200 MHz  Abit KG7                                                                AMD760                PC2100 DDR SDRAM          500 MB/s
    Celeron                 1700 MHz  ECS P4S5A/DX+                                                           SiS645DX              PC133 SDRAM               490 MB/s
    Athlon                  1200 MHz  Asus A7M266                                                             AMD760                PC2100 DDR SDRAM          470 MB/s
    AthlonXP 1500+          1333 MHz  Asus A7V266                                                             KT266                 PC2100 DDR SDRAM          430 MB/s
    P4                      1600 MHz  Dell Dimension 4300                                                     i845                  PC133 SDRAM               350 MB/s
    AthlonXP 1700+          1466 MHz  PCChips M810LR                                                          SiS730S Ext.          PC133 SDRAM               350 MB/s
    AthlonXP 1700+          1466 MHz  AOpen AK73A                                                             KT133A                PC133 SDRAM               310 MB/s
    Athlon                   600 MHz  Asus K7M                                                                AMD-750               PC100 SDRAM               300 MB/s
    PIII                     600 MHz  Asus P2B                                                                i440BX                PC133 SDRAM               260 MB/s
    PIII-E                   866 MHz  Asus CUSL2                                                              i815E Ext.            PC133 SDRAM               240 MB/s
    C3                      1333 MHz  VIA EPIA SP                                                             CN400 Int.            PC3200 DDR SDRAM          200 MB/s
    Duron                    850 MHz  Gigabyte GA-7IXE4                                                       AMD750                PC100 SDRAM               200 MB/s
    PIII-E                   866 MHz  ECS P6VAP-A+                                                            ApolloPro133A         PC133 SDRAM               190 MB/s
    PIII-E                   600 MHz  Acorp 6V8633A                                                           ApolloPro266          PC2100 DDR SDRAM          190 MB/s
    Celeron                  900 MHz  MSI 815EP Pro                                                           i815EP                PC100 SDRAM               180 MB/s
    PIII-E                   866 MHz  Intel CC820                                                             i820                  PC100 SDRAM               140 MB/s
    Celeron                  466 MHz  IBM 628848U                                                             i810 Int.             PC66 SDRAM                140 MB/s
    C3                       800 MHz  VIA EPIA                                                                PLE133                PC133 SDRAM               130 MB/s
    PII                      266 MHz  Intel DK440LX                                                           i440LX                PC66 SDRAM                120 MB/s
    K6-III                   450 MHz  Asus P5A                                                                ALADDiN5              PC100 SDRAM               120 MB/s
    K6-III                   400 MHz  Epox EP-MVP3G-M                                                         MVP3                  PC100 SDRAM               120 MB/s
    PentiumMMX               166 MHz  Asus TX97-E                                                             i430TX                PC66 SDRAM                 90 MB/s
    K6-2                     450 MHz  Gigabyte GA-5AX                                                         ALADDiN5              PC100 SDRAM                80 MB/s
    PentiumPro               200 MHz  Intel AP440FX                                                           i440FX                66 MHz FPM RAM             80 MB/s
    C6                       200 MHz  M Technology R525                                                       i430FX                66 MHz EDO RAM             60 MB/s
    K6                       266 MHz  Asus SP97-V                                                             SiS5598 Int.          66 MHz EDO RAM             40 MB/s
    Am5x86                   133 MHz  Gigabyte GA-5486AL                                                      ALi1489               EDO RAM                    30 MB/s


--------[ Memory Latency ]----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    Athlon64 3500+          2200 MHz  MSI K8N Neo2 Platinum                                                   nForce3-Ultra         Dual PC3200 DDR       2-2-2-5            45.6 ns
    Athlon64 3400+          2200 MHz  Chaintech VNF3-250                                                      nForce3-250           PC3200 DDR SDRAM      2-2-2-5            48.4 ns
    Athlon64 3500+          2200 MHz  Asus A8V                                                                K8T800Pro             Dual PC3200 DDR       2.5-3-3-7          58.8 ns
    Athlon64                2000 MHz  MSI RS480M2/RX480M2 (MS-7093)                                           RS480/RX480           PC3200 DDR SDRAM      3-3-3-8            59.2 ns
    Athlon64 X2 4800+       2400 MHz  Asus A8N-SLI Deluxe                                                     nForce4-SLI           Dual PC3200 DDR       2.5-3-3-8          62.2 ns
    Athlon64 3800+          2400 MHz  Gigabyte GA-K8NSNXP-939                                                 nForce3-Ultra         Dual PC2700 DDR       2-3-3-7            67.8 ns
    Opteron 246             2000 MHz  Iwill DK8N                                                              nForce3Pro-250        Dual PC3200R DDR      2.5-3-3-8          68.0 ns
    P4EE                    3733 MHz  MSI P4N Diamond                                                         nForce4-SLI-Intel     Dual DDR2-667         4-4-4-15           76.3 ns
    P4                      3000 MHz  Epox EP-4PCA3+                                                          i875P + PAT           Dual PC3200 DDR       2.5-3-3-8          78.9 ns
    P4                      2600 MHz  Asus P4P800                                                             i865PE + PAT          Dual PC3200 DDR       2.5-3-3-6          79.7 ns
    Opteron 248             2200 MHz  MSI K8T Master1-FAR                                                     K8T800                Dual PC2100R DDR      2-3-3-6            83.1 ns
    P4 540                  3200 MHz  Abit AA8-DuraMAX                                                        i925X                 Dual DDR2-533         3-3-3-8            84.5 ns
    Pentium EE 840          3200 MHz  Intel D955XBK                                                           i955X                 Dual DDR2-667         4-4-4-11           85.6 ns
    P4 540                  3200 MHz  Epox EP-5EGA+                                                           i915G Ext.            Dual PC3200 DDR       2-2-2-5            86.7 ns
    Xeon                    2800 MHz  Asus PC-DL                                                              i875P + PAT           Dual PC2700 DDR       2-3-3-5            94.9 ns
    Pentium M               1500 MHz  Acer TravelMate 4500                                                    i855GME Ext.          PC2700 DDR SDRAM      2.5-3-3-7         101.0 ns
    P4                      3000 MHz  Intel D865PERL                                                          i865PE                Dual PC3200 DDR       3-3-3-8           101.4 ns
    Pentium M 730J          1600 MHz  Acer TravelMate 4150                                                    i915PM                Dual DDR2-400         3-3-3-8           101.9 ns
    AthlonXP 3100+          2200 MHz  ASRock K7S8XE                                                           SiS748                PC3200 DDR SDRAM      2.5-3-3-5         102.2 ns
    AthlonXP 2500+          1833 MHz  Asus A7N8X-E                                                            nForce2-U400          PC2700 DDR SDRAM      2.5-3-3-7         105.4 ns
    P4                      3066 MHz  MSI 848P Neo-S                                                          i848P                 PC2700 DDR SDRAM      2.5-3-3-7         115.1 ns
    P4                      2600 MHz  Asus P4P800                                                             i865PE                Dual PC3200 DDR       2.5-4-4-7         117.8 ns
    P4                      2400 MHz  Asus P4T533                                                             i850E                 Dual PC1066 RDRAM     -                 121.8 ns
    P4                      3200 MHz  Gigabyte GA-8TRS350MT                                                   RS350 Int.            Dual PC3200 DDR       3-3-3-8           125.2 ns
    Sempron 2600+           1833 MHz  ASRock K7VT4A+                                                          KT400A                PC2700 DDR SDRAM      2.5-3-3-7         131.5 ns
    P4                      2533 MHz  DFI NT72-SC                                                             i850E                 Dual PC800 RDRAM      -                 150.8 ns
    C3                      1333 MHz  VIA EPIA SP                                                             CN400 Int.            PC3200 DDR SDRAM      2.5-3-3-8         161.3 ns
    PIII-E                   600 MHz  Acorp 6V8633A                                                           ApolloPro266          PC2100 DDR SDRAM      2.5-3-3-6         166.8 ns
    Celeron                 2400 MHz  Gigabyte GA-8TRS350MT                                                   RS350 Int.            Dual PC3200 DDR       3-3-3-8           169.2 ns
    C3                       800 MHz  VIA EPIA                                                                PLE133                PC133 SDRAM           3-3-3-6           178.5 ns
    Duron                   1300 MHz  Asus A7V                                                                KT133                 PC133 SDRAM           3-3-3-6           182.6 ns
    AthlonXP 1800+          1533 MHz  Gigabyte GA-7DXE                                                        AMD760                PC2100 DDR SDRAM      2.5-3-3-7         191.3 ns
    Celeron                 2000 MHz  Abit TH7II                                                              i850                  Dual PC600 RDRAM      -                 191.8 ns
    PIII                     450 MHz  Intel VC820                                                             i820                  PC600 RDRAM           -                 209.0 ns
    PIII Xeon                550 MHz  IBM Netfinity 8500R                                                     Profusion             PC100R SDRAM          -                 221.0 ns
    K6-III                   400 MHz  Epox EP-MVP3G-M                                                         MVP3                  PC100 SDRAM           2-2-2-5           248.5 ns
    PII                      266 MHz  Intel DK440LX                                                           i440LX                PC66 SDRAM            3-2-2-6           272.9 ns
    K6-2                     500 MHz  PCChips M577                                                            MVP3                  PC100 SDRAM           2-3-3-6           286.8 ns


--------[ Debug - PCI ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    B00 D00 F00:  ATI Radeon Xpress 200 (RS480/RS482/RX480/RX482) Chipset - Host Bridge
                  
      Offset 00:  02 10 50 59  06 00 20 22  00 00 00 06  00 40 00 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  01 41 00 00  04 00 00 E0 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  62 14 41 71 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 40:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  42 20 06 00 
      Offset 50:  62 14 41 71  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  7F 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  28 00 73 06 
      Offset 70:  E0 08 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 10 
      Offset 80:  10 0D 00 00  94 10 00 03  20 00 00 00  05 25 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 50  0C 8D 0C ED  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00  08 A0 80 01  60 00 11 11  D0 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  25 05 25 00  02 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00  FF FF FF FF  5F 00 00 00  00 00 80 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 80 80 00  09 00 00 00  00 00 40 01 

    B00 D02 F00:  ATI Radeon Xpress 200 Chipset - PCI Express Root Port
                  
      Offset 00:  02 10 34 5A  07 00 10 00  00 00 04 06  08 00 01 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 01 01 00  E1 E1 00 20 
      Offset 20:  D0 FD D0 FD  00 B0 F0 CF  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  50 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  FF 00 0A 00 
      Offset 40:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  01 58 02 C8  00 00 00 00  10 80 41 00  20 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  10 08 01 00  01 1D 00 00  00 00 01 11  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  C0 03 48 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  05 B0 80 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  0D B8 00 00  02 10 50 59  08 00 03 A8  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  A2 00 00 00  66 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    B00 D11 F00:  ATI SB400 - SATA Controller
                  
      Offset 00:  02 10 7A 43  07 00 B0 02  00 8F 01 01  08 40 00 00 
      Offset 10:  01 FE 00 00  01 FD 00 00  01 FC 00 00  01 FB 00 00 
      Offset 20:  01 FA 00 00  00 F0 02 FE  00 00 00 00  62 14 41 71 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  60 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  17 01 00 00 
      Offset 40:  00 00 00 00  60 92 09 19  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  05 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  0E 90 00 00 
      Offset 60:  01 50 22 06  00 40 00 64  02 10 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 20 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 20 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  22 00 00 00  22 00 00 00  00 00 01 00  FF FC D1 CE 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  01 01 15 65  DD 62 DD 62  92 43 92 43  09 40 09 40 
      Offset B0:  01 01 15 65  DD 62 DD 62  92 43 92 43  09 40 09 40 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    B00 D12 F00:  ATI SB400 - SATA Controller
                  
      Offset 00:  02 10 79 43  07 00 B0 02  00 8F 01 01  08 40 00 00 
      Offset 10:  01 F9 00 00  01 F8 00 00  01 F7 00 00  01 F6 00 00 
      Offset 20:  01 F5 00 00  00 E0 02 FE  00 00 00 00  62 14 41 71 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  60 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  16 01 00 00 
      Offset 40:  00 00 00 00  45 10 84 4D  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  05 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  0E 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  01 50 22 06  00 40 00 64  02 10 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 20 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 20 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  22 00 00 00  22 00 00 00  00 00 01 00  FD FB 7D 3F 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  01 01 15 65  DD 62 DD 62  92 43 92 43  09 40 09 40 
      Offset B0:  01 01 15 65  DD 62 DD 62  92 43 92 43  09 40 09 40 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    B00 D13 F00:  ATI SB400 - USB Controller
                  
      Offset 00:  02 10 74 43  07 00 B0 02  00 10 03 0C  08 40 80 00 
      Offset 10:  00 D0 02 FE  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  62 14 41 71 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  D0 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  13 01 00 00 
      Offset 40:  80 FF 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  10 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  20 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  05 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    B00 D13 F01:  ATI SB400 - USB Controller
                  
      Offset 00:  02 10 75 43  07 00 B0 02  00 10 03 0C  08 40 00 00 
      Offset 10:  00 C0 02 FE  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  62 14 41 71 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  D0 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  13 01 00 00 
      Offset 40:  80 FF 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  10 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  00 02 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  20 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  05 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    B00 D13 F02:  ATI SB400 - USB 2.0 Controller
                  
      Offset 00:  02 10 73 43  07 00 B0 02  00 20 03 0C  08 40 00 00 
      Offset 10:  00 B0 02 FE  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  62 14 41 71 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  DC 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  13 01 00 00 
      Offset 40:  80 FF 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  10 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  00 02 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  20 20 00 00  00 20 00 00  00 20 00 00  00 20 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 20 00 00  00 20 00 00  00 20 00 00  00 20 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 20 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  01 00 00 00  00 00 00 C0  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  05 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  01 D0 02 7E 
      Offset E0:  00 00 40 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    B00 D14 F00:  ATI SB400 - SMBus Controller
                  
      Offset 00:  02 10 72 43  03 00 30 02  04 00 05 0C  00 00 80 00 
      Offset 10:  01 04 00 00  00 A0 02 FE  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  62 14 41 71 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  B0 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 40:  D0 21 00 00  00 00 00 00  0F FF 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  FF 03 00 00  FF 03 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  01 00 04 00  BF B9 9E CF  00 90 00 00  20 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00  08 00 C0 FE  FF 4E 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  0F 0B 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  8C 00 00 80 
      Offset 90:  01 04 00 00  BB DE FF 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 FF FF  FF FF 00 00  00 3F 03 00  C0 19 00 F9 
      Offset B0:  08 00 02 A8  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  F0 0F 00 00 
      Offset C0:  FF FF FF FF  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 01 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  20 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  D8 0C 00 00  00 41 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    B00 D14 F01:  ATI SB400 - IDE Controller
                  
      Offset 00:  02 10 76 43  05 00 30 0A  00 8A 01 01  00 40 00 00 
      Offset 10:  01 00 00 00  01 00 00 00  01 00 00 00  01 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  01 F3 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  62 14 41 71 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  70 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  FF 01 00 00 
      Offset 40:  99 20 99 99  FF FF FF FF  00 00 04 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  00 00 00 00  01 00 05 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  00 00 40 01  10 2C 46 18  01 00 00 00  FF FF 0F 00 
      Offset 70:  05 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    B00 D14 F03:  ATI SB400 - PCI-ISA Bridge
                  
      Offset 00:  02 10 77 43  0F 00 20 02  00 00 01 06  00 00 80 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  62 14 41 71 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 40:  04 00 00 00  41 00 00 FC  BF FF 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  00 00 00 00  00 08 00 00  0E 00 0F 00  F8 FF FF FF 
      Offset 70:  67 45 23 01  00 00 00 00  01 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  08 00 03 A8  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    B00 D14 F04:  ATI SB400 - PCI-PCI Bridge
                  
      Offset 00:  02 10 71 43  07 00 A0 02  00 01 04 06  00 40 81 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 02 02 20  D1 D1 80 22 
      Offset 20:  C0 FD C0 FD  E0 FD E0 FD  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 02 00 
      Offset 40:  26 00 3C FF  00 00 00 00  00 01 3F F0  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  01 00 00 00  08 00 03 A8  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  01 00 02 06 
      Offset E0:  00 00 80 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    B00 D18 F00:  AMD Hammer - HyperTransport Technology Configuration
                  
      Offset 00:  22 10 00 11  00 00 10 00  00 00 00 06  00 00 80 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  80 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 40:  01 01 01 00  01 01 01 00  01 01 01 00  01 01 01 00 
      Offset 50:  01 01 01 00  01 01 01 00  01 01 01 00  01 01 01 00 
      Offset 60:  00 00 00 00  E4 00 00 00  0F CC 00 0F  0C 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  08 00 01 21  20 00 11 11  22 05 75 80  02 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  56 04 51 02  00 00 02 00  07 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    B00 D18 F01:  AMD Hammer - Address Map
                  
      Offset 00:  22 10 01 11  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 06  00 00 80 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 40:  03 00 00 00  00 00 4F 00  00 00 00 00  01 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  00 00 00 00  02 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  03 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  00 00 00 00  04 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  05 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00  06 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  07 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  03 0A 00 00  00 0B 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  03 00 50 00  00 02 FE 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  03 00 E0 00  80 2F E0 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  13 D0 00 00  00 F0 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  03 00 00 02  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    B00 D18 F02:  AMD Hammer - DRAM Controller
                  
      Offset 00:  22 10 02 11  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 06  00 00 80 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 40:  01 00 00 00  01 00 00 02  01 00 00 04  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  00 FE E0 01  00 FE E0 01  00 FE E0 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  47 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  42 35 82 13  41 0B 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 8C 0C 38  07 07 7B 0E  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  21 23 44 FA  B3 00 00 00  87 00 00 00  58 E1 FB 50 
      Offset C0:  00 80 01 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  32 16 13 30  4E A7 C1 10  DE A2 91 07  46 24 58 BD 
      Offset E0:  D6 49 00 2D  09 EB 40 80  8A EA 25 C1  00 B6 68 1F 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    B00 D18 F03:  AMD Hammer - Miscellaneous Control
                  
      Offset 00:  22 10 03 11  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 06  00 00 80 00 
      Offset 10:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 40:  FF 3B 00 00  40 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  D8 21 7B 00  11 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 75 43 74 
      Offset 60:  4A 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  11 01 02 51  11 80 00 50  00 38 00 08  1B 22 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 07 23  13 21 13 21  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00  06 20 00 00  C0 20 79 92  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  3E 00 00 80  7F 7F 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00  01 07 0D 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00  20 0F 57 10  19 01 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    B01 D00 F00:  ATI RV530 LE Video Adapter
                  
      Offset 00:  02 10 C6 71  07 00 10 00  00 00 00 03  08 00 80 00 
      Offset 10:  0C 00 00 B0  00 00 00 00  04 00 DF FD  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  01 EF 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  AF 17 68 20 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  50 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  12 01 00 00 
      Offset 40:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  AF 17 68 20 
      Offset 50:  01 58 02 06  00 00 00 00  10 80 01 00  A0 0F 00 00 
      Offset 60:  10 08 00 00  01 0D 00 00  00 00 01 11  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  05 00 80 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    B01 D00 F01:  ATI RV530 LE - Secondary Video Adapter
                  
      Offset 00:  02 10 E6 71  07 00 10 00  00 00 80 03  08 00 00 00 
      Offset 10:  04 00 DE FD  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  AF 17 69 20 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  50 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  FF 00 00 00 
      Offset 40:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  01 58 02 06  00 00 00 00  10 00 01 00  80 0F 00 00 
      Offset 60:  00 00 00 00  01 0D 00 00  00 00 01 11  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    B02 D00 F00:  Creative Audigy LS Audio Processor
                  
      Offset 00:  02 11 07 00  05 00 90 02  00 00 01 04  00 40 00 00 
      Offset 10:  01 DF 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  02 11 0A 10 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  DC 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  14 01 02 14 
      Offset 40:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 82 00 00 
      Offset 50:  00 80 00 00  FF FF 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  01 00 22 06 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    B02 D01 F00:  Ralink RT2500 802.11g Wireless Network Adapter
                  
      Offset 00:  14 18 01 02  07 00 10 04  01 00 80 02  08 40 00 00 
      Offset 10:  00 C0 CF FD  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  01 06 00 00  37 17 32 00 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  40 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  15 01 00 00 
      Offset 40:  01 00 02 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    B02 D03 F00:  Realtek RTL8139 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter [A/B/C]
                  
      Offset 00:  EC 10 39 81  05 00 90 02  10 00 00 02  00 40 00 00 
      Offset 10:  01 DE 00 00  00 F0 CF FD  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  62 14 3C 09 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  50 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  14 01 20 40 
      Offset 40:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  01 00 C2 F7  00 01 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    B02 D04 F00:  VIA VT6307 Fire IIM IEEE1394 Host Controller
                  
      Offset 00:  06 11 44 30  07 00 10 02  80 10 00 0C  08 40 00 00 
      Offset 10:  00 E0 CF FD  01 DD 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 20:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  62 14 3D 09 
      Offset 30:  00 00 00 00  50 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  15 01 00 20 
      Offset 40:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 50:  01 00 02 E4  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 60:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 70:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 80:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset 90:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset A0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset B0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset C0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset D0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset E0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
      Offset F0:  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 

    PCI-1002-5950:  ATI RS4xx/RX4xx NBMCIND
                  
      Offset 00:  00000300 00000322 10A10000 00000006 
      Offset 04:  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 
      Offset 08:  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 
      Offset 0C:  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 
      Offset 10:  08881018 7F009A9A 9999AAAA 00000000 
      Offset 14:  9999AAAA 00000000 00000000 00000000 
      Offset 18:  00001000 00000000 00000020 00000000 
      Offset 1C:  00054204 00000000 00000000 B26D0000 
      Offset 20:  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 
      Offset 24:  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 
      Offset 28:  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 
      Offset 2C:  00000000 00000010 00000000 00000000 
      Offset 30:  EF43B57B F7EFE7FF 955FD9FE F4FEFFF7 
      Offset 34:  EFDF523F B66FE1B7 77CE6DFA C7DBF658 
      Offset 38:  00000000 01400000 00000000 00000000 
      Offset 3C:  00000000 0009A09A 00000000 00009A9A 
      Offset 40:  00000000 009A0000 00000000 00000000 
      Offset 44:  00000000 52800000 00000000 81000000 
      Offset 48:  00000000 50000000 00000000 00000000 
      Offset 4C:  00000000 0000209A 00000000 0009A09A 
      Offset 50:  00000000 00009A9A 9999AAAA 00000000 
      Offset 54:  9999AAAA 00000000 00000000 00000000 
      Offset 58:  0000009A 0000009A 00000000 00000000 
      Offset 5C:  00000000 00000000 00000000 00800000 
      Offset 60:  00000000 00000000 00000000 00000001 
      Offset 64:  04000001 08000001 0C000001 10000000 
      Offset 68:  10000000 10000000 10000000 03E0FE00 
      Offset 6C:  03E0FE00 03E0FE00 03E0FE00 3FE0FE00 
      Offset 70:  3FE0FE00 3FE0FE00 3FE0FE00 40000055 
      Offset 74:  00177000 1016000B 003000B0 000E0008 
      Offset 78:  01E2EE2A 00000000 0000015F 00200020 
      Offset 7C:  001FFFC7 00080808 00400004 00000000 


--------[ Debug - Video BIOS ]------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    C000:0000  U.|....................@.....IBMM.............. 761295520......
    C000:0040  ??..............09/05/06 00:11..4....<...O.........lAh..h .q....
    C000:0080  123-00SC3H01-00R....RV530.PCI_EXPRESS.DDR3.113-00SC3H01-00R-HT R
    C000:00C0  V530XT2 PCIE DDR3 DVI-I\VO\DVI-I 700M/625E                 ...YO
    C000:0100  U HAVE NOT CONNECTED THE POWER CABLE TO YOUR VIDEO CARD.PLEASE R
    C000:0140  EFER TO THE 'GETTING STARTED GUIDE' FOR PROPER HARDWARE INSTALLA
    C000:0180  TION....(C) 1988-2005, ATI Technologies Inc. .ATOMBIOSBK-ATI VER
    C000:01C0  009.012.008.002.000000.SR18545A.BIN.255642  .9424    .        .D
    C000:0200  esign_ID151\br18545H.h....$...ATOM......e...j.......h @.........
    C000:0240  PCIR...q........|.......ATI ATOMBIOS.F...........u:...)..+.G...+
    C000:0280  >..........."......fPfQfRfSfUfVfW........f...."...f.2...0.....*&
    C000:02C0  ..&.....f......:..4.t.f.\.f.L.;.u...f.^.f.N..........SfPV....>..
    C000:0300  m.f=....r.f.....f-.P...:..4.t.f.D..^fX[.....f......9.._.....D%.g
    C000:0340  %.w..Q_.._.:..4.t..LP...../.f.....&....fP...... .....fXt.. f..$.
    C000:0380  ...f_f^f]f[fZfYfX......U......F.f3..F....F..R......;Z....]..>...
    C000:03C0  u...,.....$...f....e.....@.j...B.....j.......|..h..~......l.....


--------[ Debug - Unknown ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    Optical         RP1014G DVH621H SCSI CdRom Device


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The names of actual companies and products mentioned herein may be the trademarks of their respective owners.
```


----------



## Frogger (May 7, 2007)

is this the bios file you 'found'  http://www.emachine-upgraders.info/dir1/motherboards/socket939/msi7093_downloads.shtml
this one is newer than  the one you have but note it only up dates to RX1300Pro VGA card has your current card worked in this sys before you added the 2nd psu???


----------



## Solaris17 (May 7, 2007)

ram timings maybe that would f up my rig once and a while.


----------



## jjnissanpatfan (May 7, 2007)

Does the x1650xt have a power conecter???Just asking cause i didn't see you mention that when you said what your 2 power supply's were powering.


----------



## Frogger (May 7, 2007)

Solaris17 said:


> ram timings maybe that would f up my rig once and a while.



looking at the ram everest shows dimm1/2/3 installed 1x1024 2x256  running in single channel
 but only the 1x1024 & 1x256 seem to be running please confirm
 Memory Slots:
      DRAM Slot #1                                      1024 MB  (PC3200 DDR SDRAM)
      DRAM Slot #2                                      256 MB  (PC3200 DDR SDRAM)

 SPD Memory Modules:
      DIMM1                                             1 GB PC3200 DDR SDRAM  (3.0-3-3-8 @ 200 MHz)  (2.5-3-3-7 @ 166 MHz)  (2.0-2-2-6 @ 133 MHz)
      DIMM2: Hyundai HYMD232 646D8J-D43                 256 MB PC3200 DDR SDRAM  (3.0-3-3-8 @ 200 MHz)  (2.5-3-3-7 @ 166 MHz)  (2.0-2-2-6 @ 133 MHz)
      DIMM3: Samsung M3 68L3223FTN-CCC                  256 MB PC3200 DDR SDRAM  (3.0-3-3-8 @ 200 MHz)  (2.5-3-3-7 @ 166 MHz)


----------



## TrAiN^WrEcK (May 7, 2007)

Frogger said:


> is this the bios file you 'found'  http://www.emachine-upgraders.info/dir1/motherboards/socket939/msi7093_downloads.shtml
> this one is newer than  the one you have but note it only up dates to RX1300Pro VGA card has your current card worked in this sys before you added the 2nd psu???



This card never worked in my system but has worked in my m8s system its basicly the same except his has a diferent mobo and a 1000 watt sli psu




jjnissanpatfan said:


> Does the x1650xt have a power conecter???Just asking cause i didn't see you mention that when you said what your 2 power supply's were powering.



i have no power cord to or from my vid card, as their are no visible places i see to plug them into.



Frogger said:


> looking at the ram everest shows dimm1/2/3 installed 1x1024 2x256  running in single channel
> but only the 1x1024 & 1x256 seem to be running please confirm
> Memory Slots:
> DRAM Slot #1                                      1024 MB  (PC3200 DDR SDRAM)
> DRAM Slot #2                                      256 MB  (PC3200 DDR SDRAM)



yes 3 sticks

1x1024
2 x 256

i have tryed runing just the 256's and the 1024 by them selfs and in conjusnction with eachother.. ands their has been no diferences..


----------



## Frogger (May 7, 2007)

but according to everest the 256 in slot /dimm 3 is not working


----------



## Frogger (May 7, 2007)

TrAiN^WrEcK said:


> This card never worked in my system but has worked in my m8s system its basicly the same except his has a diferent mobo and a 1000 watt sli psu
> 
> 
> > the bios on 'that board ' must support the card


----------



## Frogger (May 7, 2007)

??? what card was last in your sys that worked


----------



## TrAiN^WrEcK (May 7, 2007)

x 550
and i think my bois does support this card.. and if it doesnt.. how do i find out how to get it to work with the card?


and that is awekward.. ive taken that stick of ram out...


----------



## Frogger (May 7, 2007)

Frogger said:


> is this the bios file you 'found'  http://www.emachine-upgraders.info/dir1/motherboards/socket939/msi7093_downloads.shtml
> this one is newer than  the one you have but note it only up dates to RX1300Pro VGA



your current :
BIOS Properties:
      System BIOS Date                                  02/15/05
      Video BIOS Date                                   09/05/06
      Award BIOS Type                                   Phoenix - AwardBIOS v6.00PG
      Award BIOS Message                                W7093AE7 V3.3 021505 14:23:09
      DMI BIOS Version                                  6.00 PG


the above link has a newer bios BUT it still only up grades to x1300pro 


to get your current card to work you will have to mod the sys bios you can email gateway,they own e-machines now, and see if they have one OR 
one of the members is good at 'modbin' and AwardBIOS do a forum search for the thread   here it is   http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=29488


----------



## TrAiN^WrEcK (May 7, 2007)

what about this bios update... http://emachines.com/support/product_support.html?cat=Desktops&subcat=T-Series&model=T6212
will that do the job?


----------



## Frogger (May 7, 2007)

the one on the above link is newer  2/13/2006 1. This is Award BIOS release
2. This BIOS fixes the following problem of the previous version:
- Update CPU ID.
- Support RX1300Pro VGA card.
- Support Winbond W39V040BPZ Flash ROM. 
OS N/A 
Version 3.9 
Filename 7093v39.zip 


File Description: MS-7093 Motherboard BIOS
Version: W7093AE7 V4.0B5
Operating System: Microsoft(r) Windows(r) XP
Part Number: MS-7093BIOS
Date: 08/31/2005


----------



## TrAiN^WrEcK (May 7, 2007)

Frogger said:


> the one on the above link is newer  2/13/2006 1. This is Award BIOS release
> 2. This BIOS fixes the following problem of the previous version:
> - Update CPU ID.
> - Support RX1300Pro VGA card.
> ...



where did you get this information from and i am scared too flash my mobo as i havnt money to replace...


----------



## Frogger (May 7, 2007)

#1 from this site:   http://www.emachine-upgraders.info/dir1/motherboards/socket939/msi7093_downloads.shtml
#2 from           :    http://emachines.com/support/product_support.html?cat=Desktops&subcat=T-Series&model=T6212


----------



## Frogger (May 7, 2007)

TrAiN^WrEcK said:


> where did you get this information from and i am scared too flash my mobo as i havnt money to replace...



flashing MB Bios is easy you just have to do your research and be cool


----------



## Kursah (May 8, 2007)

Frogger said:


> flashing MB Bios is easy you just have to do your research and be cool



Yep Frogger's dead on. Do some more research, find some instructions, they will list it step-by-step. Print or write down what instructions you'll need. I hope it works for ya!


----------



## TrAiN^WrEcK (May 8, 2007)

Kursah said:


> Yep Frogger's dead on. Do some more research, find some instructions, they will list it step-by-step. Print or write down what instructions you'll need. I hope it works for ya!



i try but find no info. itd help if someone explained it.. tbh.


----------



## Kursah (May 8, 2007)

Follow those links he gave you, possibly contact gateway with your concerns, they may have an instruction set that they send out just for this issue. You gotta keep searching, and this is good learning for you...this is how we all learn. 

I've never seen an mfg site that provided bios, but no link to instructions. Keep looking, and you'll find it! =)


----------



## Frogger (May 8, 2007)

is the the MB that is really in your rig   http://www.msicomputer.com/product/p_spec.asp?model=rs480m2-il


----------



## Frogger (May 8, 2007)

and this    http://www.msicomputer.com/support/bios_result.asp    inthe search pane find -rs480m2-    should be the msi bios page for it  the top one[bios] should be the on in your sys
you show start by finding the flash utility for the board and make a backup of your CURRENT bios on a floppy for safe keeping ....


----------



## Athlon2K15 (May 8, 2007)

does the 1650 use a pcie power connector?


----------



## TrAiN^WrEcK (May 8, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> does the 1650 use a pcie power connector?



Their isnt one i see...  and no place to conect of where i know



Frogger said:


> is the the MB that is really in your rig   http://www.msicomputer.com/product/p_spec.asp?model=rs480m2-il



it looks dead on same onboard gfx same on board audio same color and layout ill have to make sure its exactly the same when i have time (tonight)


----------

